# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Masakrat serbe ndaj shqiptarëve në Kosovë

## Nertili

Barbarët e fundshekullit XX!

KUSH JANË BARBARËT QË NUK I NDJEK ASKUSH !?!


Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

Më 28.04.2007

 ----------------------------------------

P ë r m b a j t j a :

-Si u ekzekutuan 45 shqiptarë në Reçak ?

-Kush janë barbarët serbë që morën pjesë në Masakrën e Reçakut

-Kush janë 35 kriminelë serbë që morën pjesë në vrasjen e 750 shqiptarëve dhe rrëmbimin e 680 të tjerëve nga Gjakova

-Organizata, 26 marsi 1999: Në vrasjen dhe masakrimin e 113 mashkujve të Krushës së Vogël, morën pjesë 56 kriminelë serbë lokalë!

-Kush janë barbarët që masakruan 19 anëtarë të familjes Imeraj në fshatin Padalishtë

-Sa Shqiptarë u vranë  më 28 mars 1999  në Izbicë të Skënderajt (?!)

-Kush janë barbarët që morën pjesë në ekzektutimin e 147 shqiptarëve në Izbicë

-Kush janë bandat tjera kriminale serbe që kanë kryer krime në Drenicë

-Kush janë barbarët serbë që u përfshinë në vrasjen e Shqiptarëve në Sllatinë të Fushë- Kosovës (?!)

-Cilat njësi barbare serbe vranë e masakruan 42 shqiptarë në fshatin Qyshk dhe 35 të tjerë në fshatrat fqinje Pavlan dhe Zahaq të Pejës

-Në çfarë rrethanash u masakrua prof.Ruzhdi Berisha

-Si i dogjë Kompleksi Memorial i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit

-Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime në fshtatin Kishnicë dhe në disa vende tjera të Kosovës

-Kush janë 22 barbarët që janë përfshirë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Klinë

-Kush janë barbarët serbë që me emrinToga e tmerrit vranë e masakruan civilë shqiptarë në Viti 

-Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime dhe spastrim etnik në Fushë-Kosovë

-Çka u gjetë në qendrën e torturimit në Prishtinë

-Fotogaleria e Barbarëve


***

Vlerësohet, se gjatë luftës në Kosovë (1998-1999), forcat militare dhe paramilitare  serbe kanë vrarë, ekzekutuar apo masakruar në forma më mizore, rreth 15 mijë shqiptarë, ku 90% prej tyre qenë civilë të pa armatosu.. Në këtë periudhë kohore janë përdhunuar afër 20 mijë femra shqiptare. Gjithashtu, mësohet për rrëmbimin e  mbi 3 mijë shqiptarëve, ku pas luftës një pjesë e tyre u gjetën nëpër varrezat masive në Serbi, ndërsa akoma nuk dihet për fatin e 2087 të tjerëve. Sipas një përllogaritje, gjatë periudhës kohore mars 1998 - qershor 1999, njësitë kriminale dhe artileria e rendë serbe kanë shkatërruar dhe djegur pjesërisht ose tërësisht rreth 1.100 vendbanime Shqiptar, kanë plaçkitur, djegur e shkatërruar mbi 200.000 shtëpi, banesa, lokale afariste, punëtori zejtare, fabrika, shkolla, biblioteka, monumente kulturore-historike, objekte kulturore, shkencore, fetare etj.

***

Pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, në një shkrim hulumtues për masakrën e Qyshkut (14.05.1999), të publikuar nga Michael Montgomery dhe Stephen Smith, hetuesi i OKB-së për krime të luftës, Dennis Milner - ka theksuar se (po citoi): Puna e ekipit të tij do të vazhdojë të fokusohet thuaja tërësisht në rangun e lartë të regjimit të të kryeakuzuarit për krime lufte, kryetarit jugosllavë Sllobodan Millosheviq. Mund të thuhet se Tribunali (i Hagës- vërejtja ime) as që është themeluar ndonjëherë ose kurrë nuk ka pasur për qëllim të vihet pas gjykimit të akterëve të krimeve në nivelet e ulëta Ne do të insistojmë, thotë z. Milner - në atë se ata në krye janë personat përgjegjës.dhe se ata, duke qenë të implikuar, kanë tërhequr këmbëzën.. E dhe M. Cherif Bassiouni, një tjetër hetues i OKB-së për krime lufte në Kosovë, mbështet fokusimin e Tribunalit të Hagës vetëm mbi Sllobodan Millosheviqin dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij të lartë. Z. Bassiouni, për çudi deklaron (Po citoi): Çështja themelore, nuk është në dënimin e krimeve të kaluara, por në parandalimin e krimeve të ardhshme!!!

Nëse bazohemi në deklarimet e këtyre faktmbledhësve të OKB-së për krimet e kryera në Kosovë, me lehtësi mund të nxjerrim përfundimin, se: qindra kriminelë të formacioneve militare dhe paramilitare serbe duke përfshirë këtu edhe serbët lokalë, të cilët u përfshinë drejtpërdrejtë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve, plaçkitjen, djegjen dhe shkatërrimin e pasurive të tyre si dhe në shpërnguljen me dhunë nga trojet stërgjyshore, nuk do të arrestohen kurrë për të dalur para drejtësisë ndërkombëtare apo asaj vendore.

Edhe pas tetë vjetëve nga përfundimi i luftës, duket se Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Hagës por dhe vetë gjykatat vendore në Kosovë janë marrë shumë pak (mos të theme aspak) me arrestimin e kriminelëve, të cilët lirshëm shetisin në Serbi, Mal të Zi, nëpër Kosovë dhe gjithandej nëpër botë.

Ndonëse në shkrimet e mija kam prekur në mënyrë fragmentare këtë temë mjaftë serioze, në vijim do të shpërfaqi disa argumente tjera që kanë të bëjnë pikërisht me krimet dhe kriminelët, emrat e të cilëve tashmë dihen botërisht, por çuditërisht nuk merret askush me ta.

***

Si u ekzekutuan 45 shqiptarë në Reçak ?

Në mëngjesin e 15 janarit 1999, banorët e fshati Reçak u zgjuan të rrethuar nga formacionet militate dhe paramilitare serbe. Sipas dëshmitarëve që mbijetuan krimin forcat serbe të pozicionuara në disa vende përreth fashtit  fillimisht  kanë granatuar Reçakun me artileri të rendë ndërkohë që këmbësoria ka filluar të lëvizë në brendi të fshatit. Në këtë situatë dramatike shumë fshatarë gjatë përpjekjeve për t´u larguar nga fshatit zihen robë nga njësitë kriminale serbe dhe grumbullohen në oborrin e shtëpisë së Sadik Osmanit.  Nga dëshmitarët mësohet se, kriminelët serbë pasi i kanë legjitimuar burrat e zënë, i kanë shtri për toke dhe kanë filluar t´i rrahin mizorisht duke përdorur kondakët e armëve, shqelmat, dru, zinxhirë dhe gjësende tjera të forta.

Gjatë rrahjeve të pamëshirshme në oborrin e Sadikut, dëgjohej large gjëma dhe britma e burrave, ndërsa në bodrumin e shtëpisë,  qanin e lemeritnin tmerrshëm  gratë dhe  fëmijtë e mbyllur me dry.

 Pas një orë e gjysmë rrahjesh për vdekje, njësitë barbare serbe (dikur në mesditë) këta burra i rreshtojnë në kolon për një duke i urdhëruar të ecin në drejtim të malit  dhe te vendi i quajtur Gropa e Bebushit ndalohen nga njësitë tjera kriminale serbe. Pikërisht në këtë vend barbarët me rafale automatike (nga afërsia) i ekzekutojnë 45  veta, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe një grua.

Atë ditë të kobshme janari  u vranë :i merzitur: utë ASLLANI, Banush AZEMI, Ragip BAJRAMI,Halim BEQIRI, Rizah BEQIRI, Zenel BEQIRI, Lutfi BILALLI, Ajet EMINI, Bujar HAJRIZI, Myfail HAJRIZI, Skënder HALILI, Haqif HYSENAJ, Hajriz IBRAHIMI, Hakip IMERI, Murtez IMERI, Nazmi IMERI, Mehë ISMAJLI, Muhamet ISMAJI, Ahmet JAKUPI, Eshref JAKUPI, Hajriz JAKUPI, Mehmet JAKUPI, Xhelal JAKUPI, Jashar JASHARI, Raif JASHARI, Shukri JASHARI, Fatmir LIMANI, Nexhat LIMANI, Salif LIMANI, Bajram MEHMETI, Hanumshah MEHMETI, Arif METUSHI, Haki METUSHI, Ahmet MUSTAFA, Asllan MUSTAFA, Muhamet MUSTAFA, Sadik OSMANI, Jashar SALIHU, Shukri SALIHU, Bajrush SHABANI, Ahmet SMAJLAJ, Sheremet SYLA, Shyqëri SYLA, Bajram XHELADINI, .Njazi ZYMERI.

Me 16 janar 1999  shefit i misionit të OSBE-së ambasadori amerikan William Woker, gjatë një vizite në vendin e ngjarjes pa hezitim do të deklarojë se: Ky është krim kundër njerëzimit! (Lexo  Librin Masakra e Reçakut  krim kundër njerëzimit Shtime 2004)

Kush janë barbarët serbë që morën pjesë në Masakrën e Reçakut

Sipas dëshmitarëve që mbijetuan krimin, në vrasjen e bashkfshatarëve të tyre (përveç njësive militare dhe paramilitare serbe) morën pjesë edhe serbët lokalë, që punonin në postë, në kuvendin komunal të Shtimes etj.

   Më 10 qershor 2005 Lëvizja KAN tani Lëvizja Vetëvendosje, së bashku me familjarët e Reçakut, përmes një çarçafi  (të vendosur përpara selisë së UNMIK-ut) kanë publikuar disa emra të kriminelëve  serbë që morën pjesë në masakrën e Reçakut.

Në këtë çarçaf ishin skalitur emrat e këtyre kriminelëve:

1.Bizhidar Markoviç
2.Çedomir Aksiç
3.Zhivorad Stojçetoviç
4.Bogdan Nojiç
5.Jovica Stojkoviç
6.Momir Ristiç
7.Zvonko Ristiç
8.Ljubomir Nojiç
9.Nenad Marinkoviç
10.Pavle Marinkoviç
11.Zoran Nedelkoviç
12.Sllavisha Marinkoviç
13.Vojisllav Janiçijeviç
14.Milivoje Çanoviç
15.Jovica Jovanoviç
16.Stojan Aksiç
17.Millorad Kostiç
18.Dragisha Kostiç
19.Dragan Tasiç

***

Kush janë 35 kriminelë serbë që morën pjesë në vrasjen e 750 shqiptarëve

 dhe rrëmbimin e 680 të tjerëve nga Gjakova

Më 7 maj 2005 Lëvizja KAN tani Vetëvendosje, së bashku me organizatënThirrjet e Nënavenga Gjakova, në ndërtesat afër UNMIK-ut dhe institucioneve të Kosovës, kanë vendosur një Çarçaf me dimensione 20m x 4m, në të cilin kanë skalitur 35 emra të kriminelëve serbë që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave si përgjegjës për vrasjen e 750 shqiptarëve dhe rrëmbimin e 680 të tjerëve nga komuna e Gjakovës.

Emrat e kriminelëve janë:

1.Stanojeviç Momçilo

2.Çamoviç Sreten

3.Stanojeviç Milan

Çoliç Rade 
Slavkoviç Milan 
Stanojeviç Sava 
Kovaç Slobodan 
Stojanoviç Sava 
Dekiç Milan 
Dekiç Momçilo 
Raçiç Dragan 
Mirkoviç Vuk 
Vujoviç Vaso 
Vujoviç Nikotin 
Ragiç Darko 
Simiç Bozhidar 
Stefiç Nikola 
Stefiç Bojan 
Obradoviç Ljubisha 
Pantoviç Radovan 
Pantoviç Miliç 
Jovanoviç Aca 
Bozhoviç Çedomir 
Jovanoviç Sava 
Ristiç Predrag 
Jovanoviç Goran 
Shqepanoviç Millosh 
Krstiç Srgjan 
Dikiç Milan 
Dikiç Momçilo 
Dimiç Zvezdan 
Jovanoviç Sinisha 
Rajkoviç Gojko 
Drashkoviç Laza 
Lazareviç Doka 
***

Organizata, 26 marsi 1999: Në vrasjen dhe masakrimin e 113 mashkujve të

 Krushës së Vogël, morën pjesë 56 kriminelë serbë lokalë! 

Më 26 mars 2005, Organizata, 26 marsi 1999, nga Krusha e Vogël në bashkëpunim me Lëvizjen KAN tani Lëvizja Vetëvendosje, në një tjetër çarçaf të vendosur përballë Selisë së UNMIK-ut dhe Qeverisë së Kosovës kanë skalitur emrat e 56 kriminelëve serbë lokalë (vendas) që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave për vrasjen, masakrimin dhe djegjen e 113 burrave dhe djemëve të fshatit Krushë e Vogël. Organizata 26 marsi 1999, nga Krusha e Vogël ka përgatitur edhe një material prej disa faqeve (me fotografi etj) ku ka sqaruar masakrën e ndodhur më 26 mars 1999 në këtë fshat, dhe këtë material ia kanë dorëzuar:

-Prokurorisë Publike  Prizren,

-Prokurorisë Publike  Prishtinë,

-Departamentit të Drejtësisë së UNMIK-t  Prishtinë,

-Njësisë së Policisë së UNMIK-t për Krime Lufte  Prishtinë dhe

Njësisë së Tribunalit të Hagës  Prishtinë.

Por, për çudi asnjë organ i këtyre instancave të drejtësisë, nuk ka marrë mundin të nisin hetimet për këtë masakër mizore, në mënyrë që barbarët të arrestohen dhe të marrin denimin e merituar. Duket sikur këta mekanizma të drejtësisë, kanë lidhur një pakt mirëkuptimi me barbarët, duke zhvilluar një diskriminim pozitiv ndaj tyre.

***

Kush janë barbarët që masakruan 19 anëtarë të familjes Imeraj në fshatin Padalishtë

Në një raport të KMDLNJ-së me seli në Prishtinë, të lëshuar më 6 prill 2000 thuhet: Në Skënderaj janë identifikuar emrat e të gjithë kriminelëve që më 26/27 mars 1999 në Padalishtë masakruan 19 anëtarë të familjes Imeraj (në mesin e të cilëve 11 femra dhe 5 fëmijë të moshës 2  16 vjeçare). Të masakruarit janë: Afrim IMERAJ (2), Ardiana IMERAJ(13), Arijeta  IMERAJ (11), Avdyl IMERAJ (67), Bekë IMERAJ (53), Feride IMERAJ (21), Fetije IMERAJ (42), Florije  IMERAJ (19), Hasan IMERAJ (63), Mihane IMERAJ (72), Mona IMERAJ (72), Muhamet IMERAJ (19), Nexhmidin IMERAJ (?), Rab IMERAJ (30), Rustem IMERAJ (73), Sabahat IMERAJ (21), Shehide IMERAJ (70), Violeta IMERAJ (17), dhe Xhyfidane IMERAJ (14). Kjo listë e emrave i është dorëzuar edhe  përfaqësuesve të tribunalit të Hagës.

Kriminelët që kanë ekzekutuar mizorisht familjen Imeraj, janë serbë të  ardhur nga disa fshatra të komunës së Burimit (ish-Istogut).

Ata janë:

-Predrag Belosheviq (Pjesëmarrës i luftrave në Kroaci dhe Bosnjë  Hercegovinë); vëllezërit Grujica e Lubisha Belojeviq, Zharko Belosheviq, Zhika Belosheviq, vëllezërit Malisha e Çeda Tijaniq, Goran Tijaniq, Dejan Tijaniq, Vedran Tijaniq, Obrad Tijaniq, Zhivan Vuçiq, Mirolub Vuçiq, Dushan Vuçiq, vëllezërit Rade e Milisav Ivanosheviq, Igor Shapiq, Gradibor Radunoviq, Ivan Gajin  dhe Zoran Shlaniq  të gjithë nga fshati Cërkolez; Dushan Shapiq e Zharko Shapiq nga Belica; Dragan Cvetkoviq nga Uça dhe Sllobodan Petkoviq nga Zhakova. Pas përfundimit luftës, Shumica prej këtyre kriminelëve janë parë duke shëtitur të lirë në Cërkolez, fshat ky që ruhej nga pjestarët e KFOR-it spanjollë.

Sa shqiptarë u vranë  më 28 mars 1999  në Izbicë të Skënderajt (?!)

Dihet mirëfilli se pas fillimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s kundër caqeve serbe, forcat militare dhe paramilitare serbe ndërmorën një ofensivë me përmasa shafrosëse kundër popullatës shqiptare, dhe kjo fushatë zhvillohej në kuadër të operacionit të koduar Patkoi. Në këto zhvillime të të jashtëzakonshme, duke filluar nga data 25 mars forcat serbe me anë të artilerisë së rëndë granatuan dhe pastaj i dogjën disa fshatra të Drenicës si, fshatrat: Klladernicë, Qirez, Leçinë, Turiçec, Vojnik etj. Sipas dëshmitarëve, gjatë këtij operacioni njësitë barbare serbe në fshatin Qirez i zunë robë disa gra dhe fëmijë dhe i ngujuan në një hambar të misrit. Me këtë rast disa femra u përdhunuan seksualisht ku 8 prej tyre u vranë mizorisht dhe pastaj kufomat u hodhën në tri puse të fshatit.

Në këtë fushatë shfarosëse për shqiptarët, më 27 mars 1999 forca të mëdha militare dhe paramilitare serbe granatuan edhe fshatin Izbicë të Skënderajt, ku gjatë 3 ditëve të fundit qenë stehuar rreth 5 mijë banorë (kryesisht gra, pleqë dhe fëmijë) të fshatrave përreth. Më 28 mars forcat kriminale serbe rrethojnë vendin ku ishte përqëndruar kjo popullatë dhe pas një maltretimi të rënë fizik, burrat ndahen (në dy grupe) nga gratë dhe fëmijët. Grupi i parë është dërguar në një kodër të afërt, ndërsa grupi i dytë është grumbulluar në shtratin e një lugine dhe sipas planit kanë hapur zjarrë në drejtim tyre. Me këtë rast janë vrarë e masakruar mizorisht 147 veta. Po atë ditë (pas masakrës në Izbicë) gratë dhe fëmijtë që ishin mbledhur në një lëndinë u detyruan të largoheshin dhe të ecnin këmbë në drejtim të Klinës, të Gjakovës, Prizrenit dhe me në fund kanë përfunduar në Shqipëri.

Më 28 mars 1999 në Izbicë u ekzekutuan barbarisht: Jetullah ALUSHI, Asllam (Q) AMRUSHI, Asllan BAJRA, Bajram  BAJRA, Bajram C. BAJRA,  Bajram S. BAJRA,  Brahim  BAJRA, Fazli BAJRA, Ilaz BAJRA, Sami BAJRA,Bislim  BAJRAKTARI, Hajdar BAJRAKTARI, Demush BEHRAMI, Muhamet BEHRAMI, Nuredin BEHRAMI, Asllan DAJAKU, Dibran A.DANI, Sali DERVISHI, Bajram DERVISHI, Ilaz DERVISHI, Musli DOQI, Hamdi DOQI, Ali DRAGA, Cen DRAGA, Hajriz DRAGA, Ismet  DRAGA, Murat DRAGA, Rrahim DRAGA, Rustem DRAGA, Zade DRAGA, Avdullah DURAKU,  Bel A.DURAKU, Dibran DURAKU, Rexhep  DURAKU, Muhamet  EMRA, Lah  FETAHU, Ibrahim  GASHI, Ramë  GASHI, Halil HAJDARI, Halit  HALITI, Fejz  HAXHA, Hazir  HOTI, Qerim HOTI, Rifat  HOTI, Rrustem HOTI, Tahir  HOTI, Muhamet  HOTI, Sadik  HOTI, Shefqet A. HOTI, Vehbi HOTI, Zenel  ISUFI, Beqir  JETULLAHU, Kajtaz D. KAJTAZI, Bajram  KELMENDI, Jetullah  KELMENDI, Ramë  KOTORI, Brahim  KOTORI, Hajzer KOTORI, Deli  KRASNIQI, Mustafë  KRASNIQI, Rrahim KRASNIQI, Azem  KUQICA, Sami  LOSHI, Jashar  LOSHI, Selman  LOSHI, Halil  MORINA, Sokol H. MURSELI, Beqir  MUSLIU, Ilaz  MUSLIU, Shaban  MUSLIU, Halit  MUSLIU, Naim  MUSLIU, Mehmet  MUSLIU, Hasan  MUSTAFA, Azem  OSMANI, Fatmir  OSMANI, Hetem  OSMANI, Muharrem  OSMANI, Pajazit D. QAKA, Sabit  QALLAPEKU, Ismajl  QELAJ, Rexhep  QELAJ, Metush  QELAJ, Hamz  QUPEVA, Ramadan RACI, Halit  RAMAJ, Mujë  REXHEPI, Mustafë  SEJDIU, Azem  SHABANI, Hysen A. SHALA, Idriz  SHALA, Isuf  SHALA, Isuf SHALA, Mujë  SHALA, Sali  SHALA, Zymer  SHALA, Halim  SHALA, Hijraz  SHALA, Sadik  SHERIFI, Zeqir  SHPATI, Riza  SPAHIU,  Ramë SYLA, Brahim  TAHIRI, Gani  TEMAJ, Hamdi  TEMAJ, Hami B. THAQI, Ramë H. THAQI, Ajet D. THAQI, Sheremet  THAQI, Ukë  UKA, Zenel  VELIQI, Idriz  XHEMAJLI, Qazim  XHEMAJLI, Jahir  ZEKA, Milazim  ZEKA, Një mashkull i paidentifikuar(..)  Më 28 mars 1999 gjatë rrugëtmit për në Shqipëri në rimorikio u dogjën për së gjalli: Zyre FEJZA (61) dhe Zoje OSMANI (70). (Kjo listë nuk është e plotë))

Kush janë barbarët që morën pjesë në ekzektutimin e 147 shqiptarëve në Izbicë

Sipas raportit të KMDLNJ-së (6 prill 2000) në ekzekutimin e 147 shqiptarëve në Izbicë janë përfshirë edhe serbët lokalë të fshtarave të Drenicës dhe të Burimit (ish-Istogut).

Në këtë masakër mizore kanë marrë pjesë: 42 pjestarë të familjeve Tomasheviq nga Syrigana, e këta janë:

Mihajlo Tomasheviq 
Veselin Tomasheviq 
Sllavko Tomasheviq 
Vujadin Tomasheviq 
Nenad Tomasheviq 
Stojadin Tomasheviq 
Igor Tomasheviq 
Miloje Tomasheviq 
Vladan Tomasheviq 
Radoslav Tomasheviq 
Vasilije Tomasheviq 
Milosh Tomasheviq 
Radivoje Tomasheviq 
Preda Tomasheviq 
Srgjan Tomasheviq 
Millorad Tomasheviq 
Mileta Tomasheviq 
Radenko Tomasheviq 
Mile Tomasheviq 
Stojadin Tomasheviq 
Milenko Tomasheviq 
Milan Tomasheviq
Dragoljub Tomasheviq 
Gjoko Tomasheviq 
Boshko Tomasheviq 
Zhivorad Tomasheviq 
Zhivojin Tomasheviq 
Najdan Tomasheviq 
Nebojsha Tomasheviq 
Nenad Tomasheviq 
Branillav Tomasheviq 
Ratko Tomasheviq 
Filip Tomasheviq 
Dejan Tomasheviq 
Gordan Tomasheviq 
Predrag Tomasheviq 
Despot Tomasheviq 
Tadisha Tomasheviq 
Sinisha Tomasheviq 
Tomisllav Tomasheviq 
Zoran Tomasheviq e 
Goran Tomasheviq , Pastaj 
Branisllav Kragoviq 
Ratko Kragoviq i biri  po nga nga Syrigana. 
Pastaj,

Marko Ristiq 
Marko Damjanoviq 
Dragoljub Rajkoviq 
Jovica Rajkoviq 
Rade Kovaçeviq  Zec 
Dika Kovaçeviq 
Ognjan Kovaçeviq 
Gjorgje Mojsiq 
Radosav Kovaçeviq  Cule 
Mile Jokiq 
Nebojsha Kovaçeviq 
Sinisha Jokiq 
Svetozar Ristiq 
Zoran Kovaçeviq  Princ , të gjithë nga Banja; 
Momir Milentijeviq 
Zoran Jovanoviq 
Milutin Arisiq, 
Milan Todoroviq 
Dejan Spasiq 
Nebojsha Nikçiq 
Miodrag Komatina 
Niqifor Kovaçeviq 
Dragan Dimitrieviq 
Vukmiq Lazareviq  nga Runiku 
Todor Deverxhiq 
Rade Deverxhiq 
Dragisha Deverxhiq 
Milan Shteviq 
Dragomir Shteviq 
Miliq Petroviq e 
Ognjan Petroviq,  nga Radisheva 
Nenad Shmigiq 
Radoje Shmigiq 
Cvetko Shmigiq 
Dragan Shmigiq e 
Gollub Shmigiq nga Leçina. 
Dadosha Iliq 
Zhivoin Iliq dhe 
Momçillo Radovanoviq  nga Kuçica. 
Zhivko Jokoviq e 
Radosllav Kandiq nga Kotorri, si dhe 
Radivoje Rasha  Kalenoviq  me të bijtë 
Dejan Rasha dhe 
Dushan Rasha 
Zvonko Jovanoviq 
Zoran Jovanoviq 
Bllagoje Çolakoviq 
Nenad Çolakoviq 
Radosh Lajoviq 
Ilija Trajkoviq 
Rajko Rajçiq 
Vllado Bakraçeviq 
Lubisha Iliq 
Momo Peleviq 
Sllagjan (polic i komunikacionit) 
 100.Sadudin Rexhepagiq (boshnjak)  të gjitha nga Skënderaj.
Goran Shapiq, 
Rade Shapiq dhe 
Dushan Shapiq, që të tre nga Belica e Burimit (ish-Istogut).
Këtë listë me emra të barbarëve serbë e kanë në duar UNMIK-ut dhe institucioneve të Kosovës, por sa dihet deri më tani asgjë nuk kanë bërë që këta barbarë të dalin përpara drjetësisë.

Kush janë bandat tjera kriminale serbe që kanë kryer krime në Drenicë

Në tetor 1999 në fshatin Sankoc të Drenicës, gjatë pastrimit të terenit nga njësiti i TMK-së, të Batalionit I-rë Ymer Alushani të Brigadës 121 Kumanova, në njërën nga ish-bazat e shtabit komandues të bandave kriminale serbe, është gjetur një listë me emra të formacioneve ushtarake që vepronin në Drenicë. Aty janë gjetur edhe numra të telefonave dhe fotografi të ndryshme si dhe ditarë që këta kriminelë kanë mbajtur gjatë luftës në Kosovë.(Shih: revistën Ekskluzive, nr.1. janar 2000, f.101)

Lista e emrave të barbarëve serbë, është si më poshtë:

1.Llazareviq Dragisha, nëntoger

2.Gjorgjeviq Sinisha, rreshter

3.Blanusha Mile, rreshter i vjetër

4.Korçag Goran, rreshter i klasit të parë

5.Millanoviq Predrag, dhjetar

6.Radulloviq Nebojsha

7.Simiq Goran

8.Kostiq Sasha

9.Daniq Sllobodan

10.Gjorgjeviq Zoran

11.Shabiq Zvonko

12.Qausheviq Nenad 

13.Jovanoviq Dragi

14.Momqilloviq Miroslav

15.Ivanoviq Milivoje

16.Dejanoviq Verolub

17.Janjusheviq Zhivorad

18.Nedelkoviq Bratisllav

19.Petkoviq Bogolub

20.Gjoriq Sllavolub

21.Vaniq Rasha 

22.Dimiq Dushan 

23.Bajrami Igor 

24.Aliq Zoran 

25.Branko Jançiq 

***

Kush janë barbarët serbë që u përfshinë në vrasjen e Shqiptarëve në

 Sllatinë të Fushë- Kosovës (?!)

Pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, në garazhin e shtëpisë së Rrahim Imerit në fshatin Sllatinë të Fushë-Kosovës është gjetur një  listë me emra të pjesëtarëve të forcave ushtarake e policore serbe që morën pjesë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Sllatinë dhe në plaçkitjen e djegien e shtëpive të shqiptarëve në këtë fshatë. (Revista: Ekskluzive nr.4 prill 2000, fq.52)

Në këtë listë figurojnë emrat e këtyre kriminelëve:

Zoran Vukdragoviq - toger 
Lubisha Simiq - rreshteri 
Zoran Ristovski 
Dushan Jevriq 
Zoran Joviq 
Mladen Peshiq 
Milosh Mihajloviq 
Marko Zhivoinoviq 
Slavisha Gjorgjeviq 
Miodrag Pejatoviq 
Dejan Mikiq 
Igor Gurkoviq 
Ivan Stanojeviq 
Zoran Mimiq 
Radoje Bulatoviq 
Mile Rangjeloviq 
Cvetko Boshkiq 
Radoslav Ristia 
Slobodan Gjurgjeviq 
Darko Miloviq 
Dragisha Ivanoviq 
Ivan Steviq 
Vladeta Stojanoviq 
Sasha Aksiq 
Nenad Jovanoviq 
Nenad Zhivkoviq dhe 
Dejan Slaviq. 
(Krimineli Dejan Saviq mësohet se ishte pjesëmarrës edhe në masakrat ndaj civilëve shqiptarë në Opojë)

***

Cilat njësi barbare serbe vranë e masakruan 42 shqiptarë në fshatin Qyshk 

dhe 35 të tjerë në fshatrat fqinje Pavlan dhe Zahaq të Pejës

Më 14 maj 1999 në fshatin Qyshk (2-3 km afër Pejës) u vranë e u masakruan barbarisht 42 meshkuj, gjatë një sulmi të furishëm nga forcat e kombinuara elite militare e paramilitare serbe.

Në këtë ditë të kobshme për Qyshkun , u vranë e një pjesë e tyre edhe u dogjën: Ramë Dervish Gashi (65), Xhafer Ramë Gashi (40), Rrahim Dervish Gashi (55), Rasim Hysen Ramaj (45), Metë Shala (55), Selim Maxhun Gashi (50), Haki N. Gashi (45), Jashar Azem Gashi (58), Muharrem Azem Gashi (50), Avni Drevish Gashi (50), Skënder Dervish Gashi (35), Musë Shaban Gashi(63), Ibish Kadri Gashi (55), Rrahim Shaban Gashi (55), Ahmet Rrustem Gashi (35), Emin Bekë Gashi (60), Emrush Krasniqi, mysafir nga Vranoci, Ismet Bajraktari, mysafir nga Raushiçi, Hasan Metë Hatamaj - mysafir nga Batusha, Gani Avdyl Hasanaj, mysafir nga Batusha, Hasan Ahmet Çeku (70), Bedri Ahmet Çeku (65), Isuf Shala, mysafir nga Grabofci, Çaush Rrustem Lushi, Ardian Çaushi (30), Ardian Çaush Lushi (20), Osman Haxhi Lushi (48), Sefedin Haxhi Lushi (44), Avdullah Lush Lushi (45), Ukë Lush Lushi (43), Ramiz Lush Lushi (40), Xhafer Lush Lushi (35), Skënder Lush Lushi (30), Nifa Din Kelmendi (55), Skënder Din Kelmendi (50), Besim Din Kelmendi (38), Ardian Skënder Dina (20), Rrahim Sylë Kelmendi (40), Xhemë Isuf Kelmendi (40), Mentor Shaban Kelmendi (22), Avdi Shaban Berisha (58) dhe Zeçir Aliaj - mysafir nga Zllopeku.

Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht edhe 35 shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

-Në fshatin Pavlan u ekzekutuan:
1. Zymer Sadik Gashi (70), 2. Agush Selman Gashi, 3. Liman Hajzer Gashi, 4. Haxhi Rexhë Dreshaj (41), 5. Shaban Tahir Kelmendi(52), 6. Zenun Shala, mysafir nga Fusha e Pejës, 7. Musë Isuf Lulaj (75), 8. Rrahim Salih Nikçi (55), 9. Xheirane Brahim Nikçi(25), 10. Hatixhe Kamer Nikçi (50), 11.Ajshe Avdyli dhe 12. Gashi-Kelmendi (40).
-Ndërsa në Zahaç janë ekzekutuar këta persona:
1. Zenel Bekë Berisha, 2. Shaban Kasem Neziraj, 3. Sadri Ymer Ramaj, 4. Faton Sadri Ramaj, 5. Valdet Nezir Ramaj, 6. Shpend Rexhë Hyseni, 7. Naim Hajrullah Hyseni, 8. Ismet Hajrullah Hyseni,
9. Haki Hajrullah Hyseni, 10. Sabit Hajrullah Hyseni, 11. Bajrush Avdyl Hyseni, 12. Fehmi Rashit Gjokaj, 13. Hysen Rashit Gjokaj, 14. Ruzhdi Halil Dobraj, 15. Muhamet Halil Dobraj, 16. Halil Halil Dobraj, 17. Bekim Ahmet Delijaj- rom, 18. Shaban Sokol Ramaj, 19. Zymer Osmanaj, 20. Shaban Osmanaj, 21. Fakë Rexhep Murati - mysafir, 22. Demë Ahmet Hatashi, nga Leshani.


Në masakrimin ecivilëve shqiptarë kanë marrë pjesë:

-Formacioni Frenki, një njësit komando i emëruar sipas udhëheqësit të tij Franko Simatoviq - Frenki, e cila ka qenë pjesë e forcave speciale të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë, të njohur edhe si Crvene beretke (Beretat e kuqe).

-Operativna Grupa ose OPG (grupi operativ), një njësit elitë i policisë serbe, pjesëtarët e të cilit me krenari kanë quajtur veten Magla (mjegulla), sepse pas aksioneve të ndërmarra ata nuk kanë lënë ndonjë gjurmë. OPG-ja mësohet të ketë marrë urdhrat nga gjeneralë të lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë. Bazuar në dëshmitë e disa burimeve serbe, pjesëtarët e OPG-s kanë marrë pjesë edhe në disa masakra tjera famëkeqe në Kosovë, në  Abri të Ulët, në Reçak, në Pavlan, në Zahaç etj.

-Njësiti snajperist i Armatës së Tretë Jugosllave, grup që theksohet të ketë qenë nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të kryegjeneralit të Armatës së Tretë serbe. Pastaj, grupet paramilitare të ashtuquajtur Munja (vetëtima). Munja, në një raport të organizatës Human Rights Watch-it (HRW), përshkruhen se ka qenë një mishërim i çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve patriotë, (plotësisht nën kontrollin e armatës dhe policisë), të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë, për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi civilët shqiptarë. 

(Shih më poshtë Fotogalerinë e barbarëve)

***

Në çfarë rrethanash u masakrua prof.Ruzhdi Berisha

Pro.Ruzhdi Berisha ka lindur më 1952 në fshatin Buçe të komunës së Sharrit. Me fillimin e luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë, Ruzhdiu (edhepse ishte anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK-së në Sharr (ish-Dragash) aktivisht mori pjesë në shtrirjen dhe organizimin e UÇK-së në këto anë. Për këtë qëllim Prof.Ruzhdi Berisha ( pa e ditur shokëte tij në LDK) disa herë do të udhëtojë për në Shqipëri për të vënë kontakte bashkëpunimi me disa nga drejtuesit UÇK-së.



Prof.Ruzhdi Berisha

Për të mësuar më gjerësisht lidhur me aktivitetin e Ruzhdiut dhe lojërat qëllimkiqja të luajtura në adresë të Ruzhdi Berishës, nga dy zyrtarë të LDK-së në Sharr, Halim Shemsidini Kryetar i LDK-së (aktualisht edhe kryetar i komunës së Sharrit) dhe Shaban Halimi sekretar i LDK-së (aktualisht deputet i kësaj partie në Parlamentin e Kosovës) - dhe për të ditur për odisejadën deri te vrasja e tij, lexoni shkrimet e gazetarit Bedri Halimi: RUZHDI BERISHA: NJË JETË PËR DIJE DHE LIRI + VËRTET, KUSH E LA VETËM RUZHDI BERISHËN NË OPOJË ?!

Ndërkaq për të mësuar, se kush kanë qenë Shaban Halimi, Halimi Shemsidini... në kohën e regjimit të Millosheviqit..., lexoni shkrimin Vazhdimësia e pushtetit serb në komunën e Sharrit! ISH-PUSHTETARËT E REGJIMIT SERB UDHËHEQIN SOT KOMUNËN E SHARRIT 

KLIKONI MBI FOTOT E TYRE



                Halim Shemsidini                Shaban Halimi           

-------------------------------------------------

Dihet mirëfilli se pas fillimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s ndaj forcave serbe në Kosovë (24 mars 1999), Serbia intensifikoi fushatën e shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve nga trojet e veta dhe në këto zhvillime edhe popullata shqiptare në Opojë do të detyrohet të largohet nga vatrat e tyre. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi më 31 mars 1999 kur policia serbe jep urdhër që brenda dy orësh popullata shqiptare e Opojës t´i braktisin shtëpitë e tyre dhe të shpërngulen për në Shqipëri. Vetëm dy ditë më herët (më 29 mars) Kryesia e degës së LDK-së për Sharr (ish-Dragash), në një mbledhje të mbajtur në shtëpi të Shaban Halimit në Buzez, merrë vendimin, që nëse vjen deri te shpërngulja e popullatës nga Opoja ne si kryesi e LDK-së asesi nuk duhet të shpërngulemi por duhet të qëndrojmë këtu.

Prof.Ruzhdi Berisha meqë këtë vendim e mori shumë seriozisht, nuk do të shpërngulet për në Shqipëri, ndërsa antarët e tjerë të kryesisë së LDK-së, përfshirë këtu edhe kryetarin e LDK-së për Sharr, z.Halim Shemsidini (aktualisht edhe kryetar i komunës) dhe sekretarin e saj, Shaban Halimi (aktualisht deputet i LDK-së në Kuvendin e Kosovës) nuk e respektojnë këtë vendim dhe para të gjithëve kalojnë në Shqipëri. Pra me këtë rast duket se Ruzhdiu tradhëtohet nga shokëte LDK-së dhe kjo tradhëti do t´i kushtojë me jetë. Gjatë qëndrimit të Ruzhdiut në Buqe (në fshatin e tij të lindjes), forcat kriminale serbe (përmes informatorëve shqipfolës) i bien në gjurmë, dhe pasi maltretohet tmerrshëm fizikisht vritet e masakrohet në format më mizore.

Në qershor të vitit 1999, kur njësitë e UÇK-së futen në Opojë, puna e parë për ta ishte vendndodhja dhe fati i Prof. Ruzhdi Berishës dhe të disa personave të tjerë që konsideroheshin zhdukur.

PU e UÇK-së, informatën e parë për vrasjen e Prof.Ruzhdi Berishës e merr në fshatin Krushevë të Gorës nga personi Sadik Idriz  aktualisht Ministër i Shëndetësisë në Qeverinë e Agim Çekut.   



Sadik Idriz - Ministër i Shëndetsisë në qeveinë Çeku!

Sadik Idriz i lindur me 28.02.1954 në fshatin Krushevë, deklaron se në fund të muajit prill 1999 në një lokal - ëmbëltore në Dragash, e cila ishte pronë e një fshatari nga Zlipotoku i Gorës, ka biseduar me një epror serbë me emrin Mitojeviç Dragutin, i cili në besim i ka treguar se Ruzhdi Berishën e kanë vrarë në karakollin Stojanoviç (në kufi me Shqipërinë).

  Krimineli Dragutin, Sadik Idriz(it) i tregon se: Ruzhdi Berisha pasi që është vrarë është mbuluar me dhe, dhe me dega (dru) dhe kur të nesërmen kemi kaluar aty pari kemi parë se kafshët e egra e kishin shpluar kufomën e tij dhe se ja kishin hëngër njërën pulpë të këmbës.  Barbari Dragutin në fund të bisedës, Sadik Idriz(it) i ka thënë, se:pas luftës do të shkoi në Slloveni sepse rrjedh nga një familje Serbo-Sllovene dhe me këtë rast ia  ka dhënë adresën dhe numrin e telefonit të vetë.

Adresa e tijë është: Mitojeviç Dragutin  Rusianov TRG-3.  Nr.tel. 99386-61-263-632.

Pas këtij informacioni të hidhur Policia Ushtarake e UÇK-së  nis kërkimin për gjetjen e kufomës së Ruzhdiut dhe të gjërave përsonale të tij.

       Fillimisht u mësua se letërnjoftimi i prof.Ruzhdiut është në depon ndërtimore të pronarit Taip Sadikut nga fshati Bellobrad, ( Taip Sadiku ishte bashkëpunëtor i UDB-së dhe njëri nga bashkëpunëtorët kryesor të eprorit të policisë serbe Gradimir Zekavica). Letërnjoftimi së bashku me një dekleratë me shkrim në stacionin e PU-së është dorëzuar nga Kujtim Neziri  vëlla i inspektorit federativ të sigurimit shtetëror serb, Lulzim Nezirit nga fshati Kuk. Gjatë hulumtimeve në teren, në shtëpinë e kriminelit Miroslav Gapiç në Prizren janë gjetur: një flamur, patent shoferi dhe libreza ushtarake të prof.Ruzhdi Berishës si dhe një thikë e gjakosur, me të cilën dyshohet të jetë masakruar Prof. Berisha. 



Krimineli Mirosllav Gapiç

Ndërkohë në Lipjan është gjetur edhe vetura e tij. Pas shumë përpjekjesh, më 19 shtator 1999, disa ushtar të UÇK-së nën udhëheqjen e Zahadin Krasniqit, afër kufirit Shqiptaro-Shqiptar e gjejnë edhe kufomën e masakruar të Ruzhdi Berishës.



Leja e çarkullimit dhe vetura (makina) e Ruzhdi Berishës!

----------------------------------------

  Pas disa ditësh i gjithë dokumentacioni i gjetur i është dorëzuar hetuesve të gjykatës së Hagës, me qëllim të arrestimit dhe daljes para drejtësisë të të gjithë atyre që kanë marrë pjesë në vrasjen dhe masakrimin e Ruzhdi Berishës, por për fat të keq çdo gjë ka përfunduar me dorëzimin e këtij dokumentacioni, sepse deri më tani askush nuk është arrestuar edhe pse dihen mirëfilli emrat dhe mbiemrat e atyre që u përfshinë në vrasjen e intelektualit Ruzhdi Berisha.

***

Pas përfundimit të luftës, po në këtë rajon bariu i fshatit Brezne Hasan Kadri Krasniqi, te vendi i quajtur Fusha e Hutit në drejtim të Lugut të Gjeraçinës ka gjetur gjashtë kufoma të gjinisë femrore. Ka informuar komandën e UÇK-së në Opojë të cilët menjëherë kanë angazhuar një njësi ushtarake për këtë qëllim. Për këtë krim është informuar UNMIK-u, KFOR-i  dhe mediat lokale dhe të gjithë kanë dalur në vendin e ngjarjes (në Brezne) ku kanë marrë të gjitha të dhënat si dhe kanë bërë inçizimin e kufomave. Këto femra të masakruara ishin prej dy fshatrave të komunës së Therandës (ish-Suharekës).1.Rafije Krasniqi  nga Studençani (49 vjeç), 2.Behare Krasniqi  nga Studençani (22 vjeç),3.Bahrije Gashi  nga Terjna (1938),4.Rahime Voci  nga Terjna (1947),5.Ajmone Gashi  nga Ternja (1966),6.Besarta Gashi  nga Terjna (1985).

Si i dogjë Kompleksi Memorial i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit

Tri ditë pas fillimit të bombardimeve të NATOS-s kundër forcave Serbe në Kosovë, pikërisht në orët e mbrëmjes të datës 27 mars 1999 kriminelët serbë u futën në ambientet e Kompleksit Memorial të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, dhe me këtë rast e dogjën Shtëpinë muze të lidhjes me rreth 11 mijë eksponate historike. Gjithashtu edhe lapidaret e dy personaliteteve të mëdha të kombit tonë: Abdyl Frashërit dhe Haxhi Ymer Prizrenit u hoqën nga basamenti i përbashkët dhe pasi u dëmtuan u gjuajtën jashtë Kompleksit Memorial.  Për këtë akt barbarë ekziston një material i faktuar me dëshmi të shumta( fotografi dhe dokumente tjera) si dhe emrat e 11 kriminelëve serbë që u përfshinë në djegjen dhe shkatërrimin e KM të LSHP. Ky material është dorëzuar edhe Tribunalin Ndërkombëtar në Hag, por,(bazuar në praktikat që ndjek ky tribunal) ashtu sikurse shumë dëshmi të tjera edhe ky material ka përfunduar në sirtarët e prokurorisë dhe prandaj nuk do të merret kurrë në shqyrtim.

 ***

 Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime në fshtatin Kishnicë dhe në

 disa vende tjera të Kosovës

Në nëntor 1999, në fshatin Kishnicë (afër Prishtinës), në shtëpinë e Sabit Krasniqit, u gjet një listë me 20 emra barbarësh serbë. Ata kishin vendosur shtabin operativ paramilitarë dhe nga shumë burime dëshmohet se nga kjo bazë shkonin e bënin krime ndaj popullatës civile shqiptare nëpër shumë pjesë të Kosovës. Bazuar në listën me emra e mbiemra dhe në adresat e tyre, rezultonë se këta barbarë janë nga Kosova me përjashtim të njërit që ishte nga Kurshumlija. Një pjesë prej tyre, krime kanë kryer edhe në fshatin Kishnicë. Për këto krime kanë dëshmuar Musa Gashi dhe Bajram Gashi, që kanë shpëtuar nga thikat e këtyre kriminelëve.(Ekskluzive nr.1 janar 2000, fq.101)

Në listën e gjetur janë skalitur këta emra:

Berisha Ruzhdi  Bekim, rom 
Iliq Stalin  Velko 
Paniq Pavli  Sinisha, Prelloc i Prishtinës 
Cvejiq Lubisha  Lan, Hallaq i Madh  Lipjan 
Vukadinoviq Jovan  Njegosh, Kurshumli 
Andriq Mirko  Drashko, Prishtinë 
Dikiq Branko  Nebojsha, Prilluzhë 
Krastiq Rade  Svetisllav, Skullan i Lipjanit 
Selishnik Jelica  Tomisllav, Kishnicë 
Sinisha Jovanoviq, Kishnicë 
Jovan Karaxhiq, Kishnicë 
Goran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë 
Boban Trajkoviq, Kishnicë 
Dejan Trajkoviq, Kishnicë 
Predrag Gjorgjeviq, Kishnicë 
Petar Saveliq, Kishnicë 
Mile Bulajiq, KIshnicë 
Gjorgje Bulajiq, KIshnicë 
Zhivorad Mitiq  Zhiko, Kishnicë 
Dragan Mitiq  Burdo, KIshnicë 
Dragan Miliq, Kishnicë 
Zoran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë 
Mike Iliq, Graçanicë 
Dushan Iliq, Graçanicë 
Kush janë 22 barbarët që janë përfshirë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Klinë

Më 12 Nëntor 1999, është gjetur edhe një listë me emra të kriminelëve serbë, që kanë vrarë, ekzekutuar e masakruar mizorisht qindra civilë Shqiptarë në komunë të Klinës. Në mesin e barbarëve figuron edhe një barbar shqipfolës. Dihet mirëfilli se në komunën e Klinës janë përfshirë më së shumti serbë lokalë në vrasjen e Shqiptarëve.

Lista përmban këta emra:

Danë Balaj 
Zoran Dobriq 
Zharko Stepiq 
Vitomir Saviq 
Millorad Stepiq 
Gollub Stashiq 
Dragomir Stashiq 
Bado Bogiqeviq 
Zaiq Vojo 
Dobishleviq Sreta 
Dançiq Vojo 
Popi Zoran 
Pavlloviq Dragan 
Zhivkoviq Radosllav 
Zhivkoviq Llazar 
Vushtiq Radoje 
Zariq Sreqko 
Kiziq Gollub 
Kiziq Gjoko 
Dashiq Nevica 
Krstiq Millan 
Dobriq Dushan 
Kush janë barbarët serbë që me emrinToga e tmerrit vranë e 

masakruan civilë shqiptarë në Viti 

Më 2 dhjetor 1999, janë gjetur disa dokumente në Samakovë, Viti, Goshicë, Kabash, Binçë, Kllokot, Zhiti etj., në të cilat dëshmohet se paramilitarët serbë, në këtë rajon kanë vepruar me emrinTOGA E TMERRIT. Kjo togë është formuar më 19 maj 1999 dhe për një kohë të shkurtër ka vrarë e masakruar 22 civilë pleq, plaka, fëmijë, gra dhe burra që i zunë nëpër shtëpitë e tyre.

Emrat e kriminelëve janë:

Miodrag Stanishiq 
Sasha Jeriniq 
Stanisllav Vukiq 
Sasha Vujiq 
Mirosllav Mihajlloviq  Mikica 
Millovan Ivkoviq 
Vidosllav Kojiq 
Moma Vasoviq 
Nenad Perzhiq 
Branko Arizonoviq 
Nebojsha Stanojoviq 
Zoran Cvetkoviq 
Sllavisha Maksimoviq 
Dragisha Dinqiq 
Novica Jakovleviq 
Lubisha Arsiq 
Sinisha Jovanoviq 
Aleksander Jovanoviq 
Srgjan Ristiq 
Goran Arsiq 
Nebojsha Stanishiq 
Dragan Nojkiq 
Canko Spasiq 
Bogoso Krqmareviq 
Millosh Mitroviq (komandant i togës) 
Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime dhe spastrim etnik në Fushë-Kosovë

1.Sllavisha Andrijeviq- (njëri ndër organizatorët kryesorë për dëbimin me dhunë të 

shqiptarëve nga Fushë-Kosova)

Dragomir Popoviq 
Boban Mitroviq 
Dragan Dabizhleviq 
Lazar Deniq 
Radomir Dishiq 
Radovan Petroviq 
Dragan Mitroviq 
Radojica Mitiq 
Dragan Iliq 
Aca Stankoviq 
Zhika Begnellaviq 
Mlladen Laziq 
Sllavisha Grujiq 
Sasha Mihajlloviq 
Sava Drashkoviq 
Miodrag Bangjur 
Millan Milkoviq 
Boban Grujiq 
Sasha Maksimoviq 
Nebojsha Stefanoviq 
Vllastimir Jovanoviq 
Dushan Zharkoviq 
Dragan Zhekiq 
Dobri Artinoviq 
Stanko Milankoviq 
Sllobodan Mitroviq 
Dobrivoje Gjorgjeviq 
Darko Milosheviq 
Dragolub Lakaqeviq 
Lubisha Veliqkoviq 
Zharko Vasiq 
***

Çka u gjetë në qendrën e torturimit në Prishtinë

Gjurmë të krimit dhe të kriminelëve janë gjetur pothuajse në çdo vendbanim të Kosovës.Me këtë rast vë në spikam zbulimin e të ashtuquajturit qendër e torturimit në Prishtinë.Në qershor 1999 gjatë futjes së trupave të NATO-s në Kosovë, njësitë britanike (ato parashutiste) gjatë kontrollimit të objekteve publike në Prishtinë, në një ndërtesë pesë katëshe, kishte zbuluar një dhomë e cila nga njësitë kriminale serbe ishte përdorur, si qendër e torturës dhe e vasjeve mizore të shqiptarëve. Në këto ambiente u gjetën armë të ftohta si: thika me gjak, shkopinjë gome, shkopinjë bejzbolli  të gërvishtura nga goditjet e fuqishme, arka të mbushura me drogë, që kriminelët kishin përdorë gjatë kryerjes së krimeve etj. Nga këto gjetje rezulton, se në këtë qendër krimi, të jenë torturuar e mbytur mizorisht shumë shqiptarë, duke ju prerë pjesë të trupit: veshët, hunda, ekstremitetet (këmbë e duar), organet gjenitale etj. Armë të ftohta: si thika, Kamo, Sopata, litarë të përgjakur për ngulfatje, drogë dhe siringa për marre të drogas janë gjetur edhe në rajonin e Gollakut, në fshatin Dresnik të Pejës, në Rrthinë të Rahovecit si në Celinë dhe Krushë të Madhe etj.

()()()

Duke përfunduar (por këtu nuk është fundi) pa hezitim them se:

Këta janë barbarët që nuk i ndjek, as UNMIK-u, as KFORI, as institucionet e brishta të Kosovës, askush!!!

-------------------------

F O T O G A L E R I A   E   B A R B A R Ë V E
Ky shkrim eshte i argumentuar edhe me shume fotografi dhe deshmi per krimet e kryera ne Kosove.

Huazuar nga :
www.pashtriku.org

----------


## Nertili

Hallkat e zinxhirit komandues të strukturave kriminale serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë (1998-1999) 


CILAT ISHIN HALLKAT E ZINXHIRIT KOMANDUES TË STRUKTURAVE MILITARE DHE 

PARAMILITARE SERBE (LEXO: TË VARRMIHËSVE TË KOSOVËS) 

GJATË LUFTËS NË KOSOVË ?!

***

  KUSH E PROJEKTOI PLANIN E OPERACIONIT “PATKOI” DHE SA FORCA MILITARE DHE PARAMILITARE SERBE MORËN PJESË NË REALIZIMIN E KËTIJ OPERACIONIN SHFAROSËS PËR SHQIPTARËT ?!


Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

Më 22.04.2007

---------------------------------------------

P ë r m b a j t j a:

-Cila ishte struktura ushtarake serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë?!

- Cila ishte struktura e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë (MUP-it) gjatë luftës në Kosovë?!

- Kush e projektoi operacionin e koduar ”Patkoi” dhe cilat forca militare dhe paramilitare serbe morën pjesë në realizimin e këtij operacioni shfarosës për shqiptarët ?!

- Shpërblimi dhe gradimi i kriminelëve nga kryekrimineli Millosheviç !

- Hetimet e gjykatës së Hagës për krimet e kryera në Kosovë

- Fotogaleria e strukturave militarëve dhe paramilitare serbe...! 

***

Dihet mirëfilli se gjatë luftës në Kosovë (1998-1999), Serbia angazhoi një superstrukurë të gjerë forcash ushtarake-policore…, kundër popullit Shqiptarë dhe Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Këto forca përbënin një kombinim kompleks të strukturave policore speciale të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë, njësive ushtarake speciale të Ushtrisë serbe, njësive të shumta paramilitare si dhe të një spektri forcash të tjera vullnetare që vinin nga vendet  ish-sovjetike si nga: Rusia, Bjellorusia, Ukraina, pastaj Rumania etj etj Dhe, tërë kjo superstrukturë kriminale  kishte vetëm një kokë komanduese të përbashkët, e ai ishte  kryekrimineli (lexo:kryevarrmihësi i Kosovës) Sllobodan Millosheviq.

Për të argumentuar përfshirjen e kësaj superstrukture në veprimtaritë kriminale dhe si të tilla me përmasa gjenocidale, në vijim po referohem një raporti të organizatës ” Human Rights Watch”.

Në raportin e tetorit 2001, kjo organizatë hulumtuese(faktmbledhëse) për krimet në Kosovë, shkruan:„Ushtria Jugosllave kishte komandën e përgjithshme gjatë periudhës së bombardimeve të NATO-s. Sipas ligjit, ajo kishte nën varësinë e  saj policinë dhe forcat paraushtarake, megjithëse zyrtarët e lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme serbe ushtruan dukshëm një influencë të rëndësishëm gjatë fushatës. Ushtria kontrollonte rrugët kryesore dhe kufijtë duke koordinuar dhe lehtësuar kështu “spastrimin etnik” (në Kosovë). Policia dhe forcat paraushtarake u përfshinë në mënyrë më të drejtpërdrejtë në dëbimin e civilëve dhe shkatërrimin e fshatrave, për të cilën kishin mbështetjen e artilerisë së ushtrisë (serbe-vërejtja ime). Gjatë këtyre operacioneve burrat veçoheshin nga gratë dhe fëmijët për t’u marrë në pyetje për Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe egzekutoheshin në vend.”

Sipas këtij raporti Ushtria serbe ishte nën kontrollin e plotë të  Këshillit të Lartë të Mbrojtjes, i përbërë nga presidentët e Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe “Jugosllavisë” dhe që kryesohej nga kryetari jugosllavë Millosheviq. Shefi i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë ishte Gjenerali Dragoljub Ojdaniç. Ojdaniç pas përfundimit të luftës, do të emrohet si Ministër i Mbrojtjes së UJ-së, dhe në këtë post qëndroi deri në tetor të vitit 2000.

Cila ishte struktura ushtarake serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë?!

Ushtria serbe (në tërësinë e saj) përbëhej prej tri të ashtuquajturave armata, dhe prej tyre armata e tretë ishte bartëse e përgjegjësive për luftën (1998-1999) në Kosovë. Për çudi edhe gjatë ripushtimit të Kosovës (Vilajetit të Kosovës) në tetor të vitit 1912, qeveria serbe në krye me radikalin Nikolla Pashiq dhe mbretin Peter Karagjorgjeviq, angazhoi armatën e tretë serbe në krye më gjeneralin famëkeq Bozhidar Jankoviq (udhëheqës i organizatës çetnike serbe "Narodna Odbrana").

Skema nr.1

------------------------------------------

Ndërsa në vitin 1912-1913 komandant i armatës së tretë serbe ishte gjen.B.Jankoviq, në vitin 1998-1999 komandant i po armatës së tretë  ishte Gjen.Kol. Nebojsha Pavkovic. Ndërkaq komandant i Korpusit të Prishtinës që përbënte superstrukturën ushtarake të armatës së tretë serbe  në Kosovë, ishte Gjeneral major Vlladimir Llazareviç.

Korpusin ushtarak të Prishtinës (sipas raportit “Human Rights Watch”) e përbënin: pesë brigada, një njësi policore ushtarake dhe një regjiment aviacioni.

Cila ishte struktura e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë (MUP-it) 

gjatë luftës në Kosovë?!

Gjatë luftës në Kosovë, Struktura e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë (Ministarstvo Unutrashnjih Poslova, apo siç thirrej shkurt MUP), drejtohej  nga Ministri Vlajko Stojiljkoviç.

Në kuadër të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë bënin pjesë policia e rregullt e Kosovës, e komanduar nga Streten Lukiç; Forcat policore speciale (Posebne Jedinice Policije, apo PJP) e që komandoheshin nga  Gjen. Lt. Obrad Stevanoviç dhe Forcat Antiterroriste (Specijalna Antiteroristiçka Jedinica, apo SAJ), të cilat komandoheshin nga Kol. Zhivko Trajkoviç. Ndërkaq kreu i sektorit të sigurimit publik në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme ishte Gjeneral Vlastimir Gjorgjeviç...

-Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë kishte gjithashtu edhe shërbimin e sigurimit (policinë sekrete), UDB-ën, e cila padyshim ishte syri dhe veshi i regjimit pushtues serbë në Kosovë.


Skema nr.2

--------------------------------------

Deri në janar të vitit 2001, në krye të sigurimit të shtetit të Serbisë ishte Gjen. Kol.  Radomir Markovic, ndërsa kreu i sigurimit të shtetit serb (UDB-së) në Kosovë gjatë luftës ishte z. David Gajiç.

Shërbimi sekret i Serbisë UDB-a, për të zbuluar aktivitetin e UÇK-së, në radhët e veta ka rekrutuar edhe shqiptarë. Ky shërbim famëkeq në Kosovë dislokoi gjithashtu edhe të ashtuquajturën »njësi operative speciale, JSO-në (Jedinica za Specijalne Operacije) », e cila i ndihmoi në forma të ndryshme njësitë  kriminale paramilitare, të njohura si “Beretat e Kuqe” apo “Djemtë e Frenkit” (emertim ky që u morë sipas Frenki Simatovic, një personalitet kyç në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme, dhe njihej si themeluesi i këtij grupi).

-Gjatë luftës kjo njësi speciale « JSO-ja » komandohej nga Milorad Lukoviç, i njohur me nofkën “Legija”.


Skema nr.3

-----------------------------------------------

Kush e projektoi operacionin e koduar ”Patkoi” dhe cilat forca militare dhe paramilitare 

serbe morën pjesë në realizimin e këtij operacioni shfarosës për shqiptarët ?!

Operacionin e koduar »PATKOI » e ka projektuar Shtabi i ushtrisë ugosllave (serbe) dhe më pastaj është miratuar nga kreu politik në krye me Sllobodan Millosheviqin. Ky projekt është bazuar pothuajse plotësisht në platformat antishqiptare të projektuara qysh në vitin 1844 nga Ilia Garashanini « Naçertanija » e deri te Memorandumi” i Akademisë së Shkencave të Serbisë » kreatorë i secilës ishte akademiku serbë Dobrica Qosiç.

Operacioni « Patkoi »është planifikuar të zbatohet në tri faza:

-Faza e parë ishte paraparë që të kryhej gjatë muajit janar 1999, e që kishte për qëllim spastimin etnik nga popullsia shqiptare pjesën veriore të Kosovës.

-Faza e dytë ishte planifikuar gjatë muajit shkurt për ta përfshirë pjesën qendrore të Kosovës, përkatësisht Drenicën dhe rajonet përreth, ku përveç vrasjeve dhe dëbimit të popullsisë shqiptare, kishte për qëllim edhe shkatërrimin e njësiteve të UÇK-së.

-Faza e tretë gjatë marsit dhe prillit 1999, kishte për qëllim për të realizuar spastrimin etnik  të Kosovës. Për këtë qëllim, hapi dy vendkalime kufitare, atë me Shqipërinë në Qafë të Morinës dhe me Maqedoninë në Bllacë.

 Në operacionin „Patkoi“ përpos korpusit të Prishtinës, morën pjesë edhe forcat e mëdha nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi, si: Korpusi 21 i Nishit i përbërë nga Brigada e Blinduar 211(Nish) në përbërje prej 1258 trupa, 75 tanke, 13 topa dhe 4 RBV, Brigada 150 e Vranjës e përbërë prej 1300 trupa, 72 topa dhe 12 RBV, Brigada e motorizuar 78 e Vranjës e përbërë nga 1316 trupa dhe 31 tanka, Brigada  e 2-të e Nishit e përbërë nga 1600 trupa dhe 10 tanke, Brigada 175 e Leskovcit e përbërë nga 1600 trupa dhe 18 tanke, Brigada e motorizuar e 4-të e Pirotit e përbërë nga 1600 trupa, 31 tanke dhe 18 topa, Njësiti i inxhinierisë 352 i Prokuples nga 1000 trupa dhe Njësiti i Logjistikës 85 i Nishit i përbërë prej 1000 trupash. Korpusi 37 i Uzhicës me Brigadën e 37-të të motorizuar të Rashkës që kishte në dispozicion 1695 trupa, 31 tanke dhe 18 topa dhe Brigada 19 e Pozhegës e përbërë nga 1600 trupa dhe 18 topa. Në Kosovë kishte ardhur edhe Korpusi 24 i Kragujevcit, i cili përbëhej nga Brigada 80 e Kragujevcit me 1600 trupa dhe 18 topa. si dhe Korpusi 12 i Novi – Sadit që në përbërje kishte: Brigadën e 18 të Novi - Sadit që në përbërje kishte Brigadën e 18 të Novi – Sadit me 1600 trupa dhe 18 topa.(shih gazetën“Zëri”, 25 maj 2005, f.21 – 22 dhe “Koha ditore”, 31 dhjetor 1999, f.11)

Në Kosovë ishte stacionuar edhe Armata e parë e Beogradit, e cila në përbërje të vetë kishte: Brigadën 252 të blinduar të Kralevës, me 1121 trupa, 82 tanke, 12 topa dhe 4 RBV. Këtu ishte edhe Korpusi special i Beogradit me Brigadën e parë të Blinduar, Brigada speciale 72 dhe Brigada 63 e parashutistëve. E para kishte 1184 trupa, 112 tanke, 12 topa dhe 4 RBV, e dyta  kishte 1189 trupa, ndërsa ajo e parashutistëve 460 trupa. Për të shkuar në Kosovë, ishte angazhuar edhe Korpusi 2 i Podgoricës, ku bënin pjesë : Brigada e 5-të e motorizuar me 1478 trupa dhe 31 tanke. Brigada 1 B/4 alpiniste e Kollashinit me 350 trupa dhe Brigada 4 e Policisë ushtarake e Podgoricës me 359 trupa.(po aty)


Plani 1 + Plani 2 i Operacionit "PATKOI"

-------------------------------------

Përveç forcave ushtarake të lartëpërmendura, në operacionet në Kosovë, shtyllën më të rëndësishme dhe mbështetëse të regjimit të varrëmihësit Sllobodan Millosheviqit e kishin udhëhequr forcat speciale të policisë, të cilat forca prej fillimit të luftës, kishin kryer operacionet e spastrimit etnik në Kosovë. Komandanti i forcave speciale të policisë në Kosovë(siç kemi theksuar më lartë) ishte gjeneralmajori Sreten Llukiq.

Gjatë këtij operacioni famkeq ishin të angazhuar gjithashtu edhe forca të ndryshme paramilitare serbe, me detyrë që të vrasin, të djegin e të plaçkisin dhe të dëbojnë shqiptarët nga vatrat e tyre stërgjyshore.

Ndër njësitë paramilitare serbe ishin : "Shkorpionët", “Tigrat e Arkanit”, “Beli Orlovi” (Shqiponjat e Bardha) të Voisllav Sheshelit, “vullnetarët e ardhur nga Republika serbe e Bosnjes dhe shumë vullnetarë dhe mercenarë të ardhur nga ish-vendet sovjetike. Ndërkaq në njësitë paramilitare serbe janë rekrutuar vullnetarisht edhe të gjithë serbët dhe malazezët lokal - vendës (kishte edhe njësi të veçanta kriminale vendëse - lokale), të cilët në bashkëveprim me forcat e tjera militare - policore serbe kanë kryer masakrat më barbare (mizore) në historinë e njerëzimit mbi popullsinë e pambrojtur shqiptare. (Për këtë gjë më gjerësisht mund të mësoni nëse  lexoni më poshtë shkrimin: » VARRMIHËSIT E KOSOVËS, KRIM PA NDËSHKIM »).

Ashtu siç vura në spikamë edhe më lartë, të gjitha njësitë paramilitare qenë nën kontroll të plotë të kreut shetëror serbë. Për këtë fakt flasin shumë argumente. Pas përfundimit të luftës, shumë paramilitarë serbë(por edhe të huaj) kanë dhënë intervista për gazeta të ndryshme, dhe pa hezitim kanë deklaruar, se gjatë luftës në Kosovë, shpeshherë  zyrtarë të lartë të ushtrisë dhe të policisë serbe iu jepnin lista me emra të shqiptarëve, të cilët duheshin ekzekutuar prej tyre !!!

Shpërblimi dhe gradimi i kriminelëve nga kryekrimineli Millosheviç !

  Në prag të përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, kreu shtetëror serb shenoi qindra ngritje në detyrë dhe shpërblime për personelin e policisë dhe të ushtrisë serbe, duke përfshirë këtu dhe udhëheqësit më të lartë(bashkëpunëtorët më të afërt të Millosheviçit)) si : Dragoljub Ojdanic, Nebojsha Pavkovic, Vladimir Lazarevic, Obrad Stevanovic, Sreten Lukic, Vlastimir Gjorgjeviç, Zhivko Trajkoviç, si dhe shumë komandantë brigade në Korpusin e Prishtinës etj.
Më 7 qershor 1999, (vetëm 2 ditë para nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes tekniko-ushtarake në Kumanovë, ndërmejt NATO-s dhe Serbisë) kryekrimineli serb Sllobodan Millosheviç, dekoroi e u shprehu mirënjohje e mbështetje 911 pjestarëve të MUP-it për siç thotë “shtypjen e terrorizmit në Kosovë e për mbrojtjen e vendit nga agresioni“ !!!


Midis atyre që u dekoruan, ishin:

1.Tre gjeneralë,

2.Shtatëmbëdhejtë kolonelë,

3.Shtatëmbëdhjetë lejtënantë kolonelë,

4.Njëzetë majorë,

5.Tridhjetë kapitena,

6.Dyzetë e pesë lejtënantë,

7.Tridhjetë e shtatë nënlejtënantë,

8.Pesëdhjetë rreshterë majorë,

9.Gjashtëqind e pesëdhejtë e dy nënoficerë, dhe

10.Dyzet pjestarë të strukturave tjera të MUP-it serb.

-Për manifestimin e trimërisë dhe të guximit në “vrasjen dhe masakrimin e mijëra shqiptarëve në Kosovë”, kryekrimineli(lexo kryevarrmihësi i Kosovës) Millosheviç u dha „urdhërin e trimërisë“ pjestarëve të armatës së tretë, si vijon:

1.Gjeneral bigadier Milan D.Djakoviç

2.Kolonel Zoran M.Jabllanoviç,

3.Kolonel Milivoje P.Braniç,

4.Kolonel Miloje Miletiç,

5.Kolonel Dragan Petroviç,

6.Kolonel Radojko Stevanoviç,

7.Kolonel Veroljub Zhivkoviç,

8.Lejtënant kolonel Simo Ivoseviç

9.Lejtënant kolonel Stojan Konjikavac

10.Lejtnënant kolonel Pera Petroviç

11.Major Zoran Bojkoviç

12.Major Urosh Nikoliç

13.Major Radivoje Paravinja

14.Major Ljubisav Stojanoviç

15.Kapiten i urdhërit të parë Ljubisha Vuqetiç

16.Kapiten i urdhërit të parë Zoran Raseta

17.Kapiten i urdhërit të parë Boban Rajkoviç

18.Kapiten Dragan Lukiç

19.Kapiten Jovica Milak

20.Kapiten Perica Nastasijeviç

21.Kapiten Milosh Raleviç

22.Kapiten Cedo Tërpkovski

23.Lejtënant Boban Kuzmanoviç

24.Nënlejtënant Nenad Popoviç

25.Rreshteri veteran Radisha Iliç

26.Rreshteri veteran Zheljko Alar

27.Rreshteri veteran Branko Vukoviç

28.Rreshteri Aleksandër Rakoviç

29. Rreshteri i ri Ivan Niqiforoviç

30.Kaporal Branisllav M.Fungerhut

31. Ushtar Dragan Beloseviç

32.Ushtar Milan Bogdanoviç

33.Ushtar Veroljub Mijatoviç

34.Ushtar Sasha Pejiç

35.Ushtar Milinko Pendiç

36.Ushtar Nikolla Popoviç.

-Gjithashtu u dekoruan edhe këta oficerë të UDB-së në Kosovë:

1.Kolonel Dragutin ADAMOVIÇ-Gjakovë

2.Kolonel Dushan B.GAVRANIÇ-Gjilan

3.Kolonel Gradimir R.ZEKAVICA-Prizren

4.Nënkolonel Millan S.GJURIÇIÇ-(Prizren,kreu i departamentit të policisë)

5.Major Milenko M.BOZOVIÇ-Komandant i policisë në Skënderaj.

-Kryekrimineli Millosheviq, me “Urdhërin e lirisë, Urdhërin e heroit Kombëtar, Urdhërin e Flamurit Jugosllavë dhe Urdhërin e Flamurit të Luftës të Shkallës së parë” – i dekoroi këta komandantë të lartë që luftuan në Kosovë:

-Urdhëri i Lirisë iu dha:

1.Gjeneralit Dragolub Ojadaniç

2.Kolonel Gjeneralit Nebojsha Pavkoviç (Komandant i Armatës së Tretë)

-Urdhëri i Heroit Kombëtar iu dha:

1.Kolonel Dragan Zhivanoviç-Komandant i Brigadës 125 të motorizuar;

2.Kolonel Bozhidar Deliç-Komandant i Brigadës 549 të motorizuar;

3.Kolonel Ljubisha Dikoviç- Komandant i Brigadës 37 të motorizuar;

4.Nënkolonel Ilija Todorov-Komandant i Brigadës 63 të parashutistëve;

5.Kolonel Zharko Brankoviç-Komandant i Brigadës 124 të ndërhyrjes policore;

-Urdhëri i Flamurit Jugosllavë iu dha:

1.Zoran Angjelkoviçit-“President i Këshillit Ekzekutiv të Përkohshëm për Kosovë e Metohi”;

2.Nikolla Shahinoviçit-Zëvendës kryeministër i qeverisë jugosllave;

3.Vllastimir Gjorgjeviçit-kolonel gjeneral i policisë;

4.Obrad Stevanoviçit-major gjeneral i policisë;

5.Sreten Lukiqit-major gjeneral i policisë.

&

Hetimet e gjykatës së Hagës për krimet e kryera në Kosovë


Pas një fillimi të ngadaltë në vitin 1998, Gjykata Ndërkombetare Penale për ish-Jugosllavinë në Hag, filloi hetimet për krimet e kryera gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Me 27 maj 1999 gjykata e Hagës bëri publike  padinë penale  kundër: Slobodan Milosevicit, dhe katër zyrtarëve tjerë të lartë serbë, të cilët  akuzoheshin për “vrasje, persekutime dhe dëbime… në Kosovë” për periudhën kohore 1 janar 1999 deri në fund të majit të po këij viti.(Këtu nuk përfshihen krimet e kryera gjatë vitit 1998)


 Përveç kryekriminelit Sllobodan të paditurit e tjerë ishin:

-Milan Milutinoviç, president i Serbisë dhe anëtar i Këshillit të Lartë të Mbrojtjes,

-Dragoljub Ojdaniç, Shef i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Jugosllave,

-Nikola Shainovic, zëvendëskryeministër i Republikës Federale të Jugosllavise dhe

-Vlajko Stojiljkoviç, Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë.

Pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, gjegjësisht më 1 prill 2001 krimineli Millosheviç(pasi ra nga pushteti) u arrestua, ndërsa  rreth tre muaj më vonë, më 28 qershor u transferua në burgun e Hagës.

Derisa ndaj krerëve të lartpërmendur serb (përveç Milloshit i cili në shkurt të vitit 2006 iku në botën tjetër pa u denuar) po mbahet gjykimi në Hag,shpeshherë ia bëjë vehtes pyetjen : « A thua kur do të arrestohen edhe qindra zyrtarë të tjerë të lartë shtetëror serbë, të ushtrisë dhe të policisë serbe (që janë graduar dhe kane marrë mirenjohje nga varrmihësi i Kosovës Milllosheviç),per krimet me monstruoze të kryera gjatë luftës 1998-1999) në Kosove?! »

*  *  * 

Fotogaleria e strukturave militarëve dhe paramilitare serbe...!


Gjeneral Dragoljub Ojdaniç, Sllobodan Millosheviç dhe gjen. Nebojsha Pavkoviç


 Gjen.Kol.Obrad Stevanoviç, Radomir Markoviç dhe Blastimir Gjorgjeviç


Zhelko Razhnjatoviç – Arkan dhe Frenki Simatoviç


Gjen. Nebojsha Pavkoviç dhe Zh.R. Arkan me bashkpunëtorët e tij


Artemije + patriarku Pavle dhe bekimi i njësive kriminale(në Kish) para se të nisen në frontet e luftës! 


Gjen.D.Ojdaniç,S.Millosheviç dhe gjen.N.Pavkoviç / Parakalimi i gjen.V.Llazareviç dhe N.Pavkoviç


Voisllav Sheshel dhe kapetan Dragani me bashkpunëtorët e tyre /  Parakalimi i Arkanit 


Milorad Lukoviç – « Legija » / Parakalimi i kriminelit « Legija »

&

Tanksat = artileria e rëndë e armatës së tretë të ushtrisë kriminale serbe


&

  Simbolet e formacioneve militare dhe paramilitare serbe !


 Kthehu ne fillim

Botuar ne www.pashtriku.org

----------


## Nertili

Skema e fshatit Qyshk: Tri shtëpitë ku u ekzekutuan dhe u dogjën 

kufomat e banorëve të këtij fshati!

__________________________________________________  ____________

 Me rastin e tetë vjetorit të Masakrës së Qyshkut (14 Maj 1999)

 SI NDODHI  MASAKRA E QYSHKUT?!


Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

Më 14.05.2007

 ------------------------------

 * Meqë ekzistojnë të gjitha dëshmitë që provojnë inkriminimin e kriminelëve serbë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Qyshk, Reçak, Prekaz, Lybeniq, Izbicë, Abri, Krushë e Madhe – Krushë e Vogël, Therandë, Tusus, Rogovë, …, atëherë është imperativë i kohës ngritja e kallëzimeve penale kundër qindra kriminelëve të tillë, veç e veç, në grupe si dhe ngritja e një kallzimi penal kundër vetë shtetit serb. Nëse nuk ndërmerret një hap i tillë, jam i bindur se historia dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme do të gjykojnë rëndë këtë klasë të papërgjegjshme politike dhe institucionale!

***

Më 14 maj 1999 ishte ditë e premte, kur në fshatin Qyshk (2-3 km afër Pejës) u vranë e u masakruan barbarisht 42 meshkuj, gjatë një sulmi të furishëm nga forcat e kombinuara elite militare e paramilitare serbe. Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht dhjetëra shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

Sipas një raporti të publikuar nga “American Radio Works” dhe organizata joqeveritare amerikane “Human Rights Watch”, ky sulm ushtarak ishte planifikuar tri ditë më herët, më 11 maj, në një takim të komandantëve të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe në Pejë.

Të mbijetuarit e masakrës së Qyshkut, për “Human Rights Watch”, kanë deklaruar se “ushtarët kishin të veshura uniforma të përziera - disa kishin uniforma policie dhe të tjerat ishin të ushtrisë jugosllave. Ata kishin fytyrat të ngjyrosura, kurse disa mbanin edhe shami për t'u maskuar”. Kur janë futur forcat serbe në fshat, disa meshkuj kishin bërë përpjekje për t´u fshehur në një mal me drunj të dendur në afërsi të fshatit, mirëpo ishin vrarë derisa orvateshin të arratiseshin. Ndërsa shumica e familjeve ishin kapur nëpër shtëpitë e tyre. Me këtë rast të gjithë banorët e zënë janë dërguar pranë varrezave të fshatit, ndërkohë që forcat e shumta serbe kanë filluar t´i djegin shtëpitë e fshatit. Në këtë situatë të rëndë, gratë dhe fëmijët janë veçuar nga meshkujt, dhe pasi ata janë ndarë në tri grupe i kanë ngujuar në tri shtëpi dhe janë pushkatuar mizorisht. Pas ekzekutimit të burrave, shtëpive u është vënë zjarri, me qëllim të humbjes së gjurmëve të krimit, mirëpo për çudi në secilën shtëpi i kanë shpëtuar vdekjes nga një person, dhe ata tashmë kanë rrëfyer gjithë ngjarjen e tmerrshme të ditës së 14 majit.

***

 Më 14 maj, në Qyshk janë vrarë e masakruar këta persona (civilë) të paarmatosur: Ramë Dervish Gashi (65), Xhafer Ramë Gashi (40), Rrahim Dervish Gashi (55), Rasim Hysen Ramaj (45), Metë Shala (55), Selim Maxhun Gashi (50), Haki N. Gashi (45), Jashar Azem Gashi (58), Muharrem Azem Gashi (50), Avni Drevish Gashi (50), Skënder Dervish Gashi (35), Musë Shaban Gashi(63), Ibish Kadri Gashi (55), Rrahim Shaban Gashi (55), Ahmet Rrustem Gashi (35), Emin Bekë Gashi (60), Emrush Krasniqi, mysafir nga Vranoci, Ismet Bajraktari, mysafir nga Raushiçi, Hasan Metë Hatamaj - mysafir nga Batusha, Gani Avdyl Hasanaj, mysafir nga Batusha, Hasan Ahmet Çeku (70), Bedri Ahmet Çeku (65), Isuf Shala, mysafir nga Grabofci, Çaush Rrustem Lushi, Ardian Çaushi (30), Ardian Çaush Lushi (20), Osman Haxhi Lushi (48), Sefedin Haxhi Lushi (44), Avdullah Lush Lushi (45), Ukë Lush Lushi (43), Ramiz Lush Lushi (40), Xhafer Lush Lushi (35), Skënder Lush Lushi (30), Nifa Din Kelmendi (55), Skënder Din Kelmendi (50), Besim Din Kelmendi (38), Ardian Skënder Dina (20), Rrahim Sylë Kelmendi (40), Xhemë Isuf Kelmendi (40), Mentor Shaban Kelmendi (22), Avdi Shaban Berisha (58) dhe Zeçir Aliaj - mysafir nga Zllopeku.

***

Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht edhe 35 shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

-Në fshatin Pavlan u ekzekutuan: Zymer Sadik Gashi (70), Agush Selman Gashi, Liman Hajzer Gashi, Haxhi Rexhë Dreshaj (41), Shaban Tahir Kelmendi (52), Zenun Shala, mysafir nga Fusha e Pejës, Musë Isuf Lulaj (75), Rrahim Salih Nikçi (55), Xheirane Brahim Nikçi(25), Hatixhe Kamer Nikçi (50), Ajshe Avdyli dhe ? Kelmendi (40).
-Ndërsa në Zahaç janë ekzekutuar këta persona: Zenel Bekë Berisha, Shaban Kasem Neziraj, Sadri Ymer Ramaj, Faton Sadri Ramaj, Valdet Nezir Ramaj, Shpend Rexhë Hyseni, Naim Hajrullah Hyseni, Ismet Hajrullah Hyseni, Haki Hajrullah Hyseni, Sabit Hajrullah Hyseni, Bajrush Avdyl Hyseni, Fehmi Rashit Gjokaj, Hysen Rashit Gjokaj, Ruzhdi Halil Dobraj, Muhamet Halil Dobraj, Halil Halil Dobraj, Bekim Ahmet Delijaj- rom, Shaban Sokol Ramaj, Zymer Osmanaj, Shaban Osmanaj, Fakë Rexhep Murati - mysafir, Demë Ahmet Hatashi - nga Leshani.

***

Më 1 qershor 1999, njësitë kriminale serbe në Qyshk ekzekutojnë edhe 10 civilë shqiptar, këta janë:

 Ajeshe Nezir Kastrati,  Mirjeta Nezir Kastrati, Haxhi Halil Dobraj, Xhevrije Halil Dobraj, Qerim Halil Kelmendi (95), nga Lutogllava dhe e shoqja e tij, Selime Klemendi (75), djali i Qerim Halilit, Gani Kelmendi (52),  djali i Ramadanit, 1.5 vjet. (Të gjithë ata me mbiemrin Kelmendi i përkisnin të njejtës familje)

-Në fshatin Nabërgjan janë vrare e masakruar mizorisht:
Jusuf Rexhep Dreshaj (49), Haxhi Dervishi (65), Beqë Nimani(70), mysafir nga Nakulli, Selman Brahim Ibërdemaj (55), Ukë Ademi (65) prej Malajve të Rugovës dhe gruaja e Ramë Berishës (50), nga Nabërgjani, Vesel Ramë Dreshaj (50), Rexhep Kuçi (45), Shpëtim Rexhep Kuçi (23),  Shkurte Bërbati (60), gruaja e Bajram Hajdin Bërbatit (65), Bute Bajrtaktari (34), Ramë Rexha (70), Vulake Sadri Mujaj (75), Ibish Sadri Mujaj (50),  Sulltane Ramë Lajçi (50). Këto viktima janë gjetur rreth shkollës së Nabërgjanit dhe të gjithë janë të identifikuar.
-Në fshatin Shaptej janë zhdukur këta persona: Hasan Lushi nga Raushiqi dhe Mahmut Idriz Mahmutaj nga  Trubuhovci.



-Personat nga fshati Trubuhovc,për të cilët mendohej se ishin të zhdukur janë: Nexhat Ramë Mahmutaj, Ahmet Binak Mahmutaj, Fahredin Sylë Mahmutaj, Bedri Binak Mahmutaj, Bedrije Niman Mahmutaj, Halil Niman Mahmutaj, Ervin Niman Mahmutaj,  Merita Hamit Asllanaj, Bjetë Hamit Asllanaj, Ardita Hamit Asllanaj, Brahim Lushi.

***

Në ekzekutimin e këtyre shqiptarëve kanë marrë pjesë, njësitë militare e paramilitare serbe, pikërisht  ato njësi që kishin masakruar edhe 42 shqiptare në fshatin Qyshk.

Ndër njësitet serbe që kanë marrë pjesë në masakrën e Qyshkut, janë:

-Formacioni “Frenki”, një njësit komando i emëruar sipas udhëheqësit të tij Franko Simatoviq - “Frenki”, ka qenë pjesë e forcave speciale të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë, të njohur edhe si “Crvene beretke” (Beretat e kuqe).

-“Operativna Grupa” ose “OPG” (grupi operativ), një njësit elitë i policisë serbe, pjesëtarët e të cilit me krenari kanë quajtur veten “Magla” (mjegulla), sipas gjasës se pas aksioneve të ndërmarra nuk kanë lënë ndonjë gjurmë. “OPG-ja” mësohet të ketë marrë urdhrat nga gjeneralë të lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë. Bazuar në dëshmitë e disa burimeve serbe, pjesëtarët e OPG-s kanë marrë pjesë edhe në disa masakra tjera famëkeqe në Kosovë, ndër të cilat është ajo e Abrisë së Ulët, Reçakut, Pavlanit, Zahaçit etj.

-Njësiti snajperist i Armatës së Tretë “Jugosllave”, grup që theksohet të ketë qenë nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të kryegjeneralit të Armatës së Tretë serbe. Pastaj, grupet paramilitare të ashtuquajtur “Munja” (vetëtima). “Munja”, në raportin e “Human Rights Watch-it” përshkruhen se “ka qenë një mishërim i çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve patriotë, (plotësisht nën kontrollin e armatës dhe policisë), të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë, për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi civilët shqiptarë”. 

Udhëheqës i grupit paramilitarë “Munja” ishte krimineli famkeq Vladimir Shalipuri – Munja, (ky kriminelë është vrarë nga UÇK-ja), ndërsa në këtë grup bënin pjesë: Nebojsha Miniq – Mrtvi, Milan Kaljeviq i njohur me nofkën “Rambo” dhe ”Puçrrani”, Sreçko Popoviq, Sllavisha Kastratoviq, Zvonimir Cvetkoviq, Mijo Paviqeviq, Sasha Jaksomoviq, Vlladan Krstoviq – Xhuxha, Boro Bubanja e shumë të tjerë.(shihni fotografitë e këtyre kriminelëve më poshtë)

***

Pas përfundimit të luftës, kur popullata kthehet në Qyshk, kanë gjetur dokumente ushtarake e madje edhe fotografi, në të cilat shihen militarët e paramilitarët serbë( të lartpërmendur) në aksione, duke buzëqeshur mistershëm me armë në dorë përpara shtëpive që i kishte kapluar zjarri.

Edhe pse emrat e kriminelëve që kryen masakrën në Qyshk, janë identifikuar nga njerëzit që mbijetuan krimin, deri më sot askush nga përgjegjësit e sigurisë në Kosovë, (policia e UNMIK-ut, gjykatat dhe SHPK-ja…) dhe as institucionet tjera ndërkombëtare të UNMIK-ut dhe ato vendore, nuk kanë treguar aspak interesim, për t´i arrestuar dhe sjellë ata përpara drejtësisë.

Kjo neglizhencë e çuditshme, shumë e çuditshme (edhe pas tetë vjetëve) duket se po mbretëron edhe te i gjithë spektri i lidershipit politik – institucional  (pozitë e opozitë)dhe te organizmat tjerë jo-qeveritare...

***

Ndonëse shqiptarët janë dëshmitarë okularë për krimet mizore serbe  të kryera në Kosovë, përveç rangut më të lartë shtetëror të Serbisë në krye me kryekriminelin Sllobodan Millosheviq, për këto krime, padyshim se  janë përgjegjës edhe strukturat tjera më të ulëta politike e shtetërore të saj, institucionet akademike serbe, siç janë Akademia e Shkencave e Serbisë dhe përgjithësisht inteligjencia serbe.

Për më tepër, në këtë kuadër përgjegjës historik është edhe kisha serbe në krye me patriarkun Pavle,, e cila në vazhdimësi ishte mbështetëse dhe promotore shpirtërore e jetësimit të projekteve antishqiptare, pra  për gjenocidin dhe etnocidin e kryer në Kosovë...

Meqë ekzistojnë të gjitha dëshmitë që provojnë inkriminimin e kriminelëve serbë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Qyshk, Reçak, Prekaz, Lybeniq, Izbicë, Abri, Krushë e Madhe – Krushë e Vogël, Therandë, Tusus, Rogovë, …, atëherë është imperativë i kohës ngritja e kallëzimeve penale kundër qindra kriminelëve të tillë, veç e veç, në grupe si dhe ngritja e një kallzimi penal kundër vetë shtetit serb. Nëse nuk ndërmerret një hap i tillë, jam i bindur se historia dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme do të gjykojnë rëndë këtë klasë të papërgjegjshme politike dhe institucionale!

----------


## BARAT

*Gjykata e Hagës: Serbët, 590 vjet krime në Ballkan 

GENCI ÇOBANI* 
13 Maj  Lufta e Kosovës duket se ishte edhe lufta e fundit në Ballkan. Ndërkohë që shpërbërja totale e Jugosllavisë, si me hapin e parafundit të saj, shkëputja përfundimtare e Malit të Zi, ashtu edhe nëpërmjet hapit të fundit, Pavarësia e pritshme e Kosovës, shihet qartë se nuk mund të jenë tjetër veçse akti i formalizimit diplomatik të një drame të përgjakshme, statistikat e së cilës janë bërë tashmë publike. Pavarësisht nga pretendimet dhe agresiviteti shpresëhumbur i Beogradit për të penguar sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur, si në formë ashtu edhe në përmbajtje një finalizim logjik të zyrtarizimit të aspiratës shqiptare për të mos qenë pjesë e një federate apo e një bashkimi eklektik me një grup popujsh, me të cilët, përveç respektit fqinjësor dhe dëshirës për të qenë përjetësisht në paqe dhe mirëkuptim historik, duket se nuk i lidh asgjë tjetër, jo vetëm deklarimet historike dhe referencat e vlefshme ndaj ngjarjeve dhe gabimeve të një shekulli më parë, botërisht të pranuara si të tilla, tashmë edhe nga ata që i ndërmorën dhe, madje, edhe ekzekutuan këto gabime (intensiteti i të cilave dhe pasojat që sollën u dhanë me të drejtë damkën e një faji të madh), por edhe vetë seleksionimet e postluftës, deri në tempullin që po e gjykon dhe po e dënon atë, vërtetojnë atë që tashmë dihet dhe pranohet nga e gjithë bota: shqiptarët (pra, edhe kosovarët, si pjesë historike dhe e pandashme e këtij nocioni) nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me shtetin e ëndërruar prej serbëve në Ballkan. Statistikat zyrtare që dalin nga dosjet e Gjykatës së Hagës për krimet e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi flasin qartë për atë që për disa vazhdon të jetë ende "dilemë" dhe, me sa duket do të mbetet si e tillë: Kush janë pra kriminelët e vërtetë të luftërave që shpërthyen në 10-vjetëshin e fundit në ish-Jugosllavi dhe mbi kë bie zyrtarisht përgjegjësia për një nga kasaphanat më të përgjakshme në territorin e Evropës në shekullin e 20-të? Sa për konvencion në këtë pikë do të na duhej të thoshim se, ndërsa përdorim termat e përkatësive etnike të kriminelëve të luftës, të shpallur zyrtarisht si të tillë nga gjykata në fjalë ("serbët", "maqedonasit", "kroatët" etj.) me këtë rast nuk duam të themi aspak se kemi ndërmend të fajësojmë kolektivisht popujt në fjalë. Për respekt të demokracisë dhe të kontinentit evropian që e mishëron atë dhe vlerat e saj, duke iu shmangur sa më shumë të jetë e mundur ndjenjave të natyrshme kombëtare dhe historisë në të cilat janë skalitur ato, ia vlen që për të dizenjuar sa më saktë akuzën "kriminel lufte" nuk mund të referosh argument më të mirë se sa vendimet e një gjykate me prestigj ndërkombëtar, madje, edhe e krijuar si e tillë, kur më 25 maj të vitit 1993, vendimi për institucionalizimin e saj nuk doli nga kund tjetër, veçse nga zyrat e OKB-së. E pra, sipas shifrave zyrtare të saj, mësohet se në 14 vjetët e ekzistencës së vet, Gjykata e Hagës ka dhënë në total 800 vjet dënime me burg; nga të cilat 590 u takojnë të gjykuarve nga Serbia, 166 vjet atyre që janë ekstraduar nga Kroacia, 42.5 për boshnjakët dhe vetëm 13 vjet për të vetmin kosovar që është gjykuar deri më sot. Pavarësisht egërsisë së ftohtë me të cilat paraqiten këto shifra dhe pretendimeve interpretuese që mund të ketë për to, në fund të fundit duhet pranuar se faktet janë kokëfortë, si të gjitha faktet që rrjedhin nga shifrat, sidomos kur shifrat dalin nga një organ i tillë fuqiplotë, siç është Gjykata dhe sistemi i Drejtësisë në përgjithësi. Në fund të fundit, mjaftojnë vetëm këto, pa hyrë shumë në analizën e historisë dhe të fakteve të mbledhura e të skalitura prej saj, për të kuptuar, jo vetëm emocionalisht dhe politikisht, por edhe juridikisht se cilët janë kasapët dhe cilat viktimat reale në Ballkan. 

Të burgosurit "ringjallin" Jugosllavinë 

Kriminelët e luftës pajtohen pas hekurave të Sheveningenit 

Nga Boris Gjeorgjevski "Utrinski Vesnik", Shkup 

Duket se pasi kanë masakruar popullsitë e vendeve të njeri-tjetrit, në kuadrin e shembjes së përgjakshme të ish-Jugosllavisë, të akuzuarit për krime lufte në Federatën e shpërbërë tashmë, kanë rigjetur shijen dhe dëshirën për të jetuar së bashku (si dikur, nën pushtetin e Titos), tamam si ata gjahtarët që nisin të argëtohen në bujtinë pas kthimit të një dite me gjah të bollshëm. Vetëm se në këtë rast, vendin e bujtinës e ka zënë Burgu i Sheveningenit dhe Federata Jugosllave nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse një ëndërr sa ngushëlluese aq edhe donkishoteske, pas hekurave të qelisë... 

U bënë diçka më pak se 6 vjet që ish-Presidenti i Jugosllavisë, Sllobodan Millosheviç u gjend në rezidencën e tij të re, në Burgun e Sheveningenit, pranë Hagës në Holandë. Në të njëjtën kohë, gazeta londineze "The Times" i kushtonte burgut në fjalë një reportazh të gjatë, ku përveç të tjerash e quante atë si vendi "i përqendrimit më të madh të Kriminelëve të Luftës, që nga koha e Gjyqit të Nyrenbergut dhe të Tokios, menjëherë pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore". Tani, Millosheviçi nuk është më (ai ka vdekur në qelinë e tij më 11 mars të vitit 2006), por burgu i Sheveningenit vazhdon gjithmonë të strehojë, jo pak, por 46 të akuzuar, në proces gjykimi ose të dënuar tashmë nga Gjykata Ndërkombëtare për ish-Jugosllavinë, e njohur ndryshe edhe me emrin Gjykata e Hagës, për shkak të vendndodhjes së saj. Aty mund të gjendet gjenerali kroat Ante Gotovina, ish-kryetari i Parlamentit boshnjak dhe shefi i serbëve të Bosnjës, Momcilo Krajisnik (i cili, në fakt pret transferimin e tij në një tjetër vend, pasi për të Gjykata e ka thënë tashmë fjalën e vet, duke i dhënë dënimin me 27 vjet burg), ish-presidenti serb Milan Milutinoviç, radikali serb Vojislav Sheshel dhe që prej pak kohësh edhe dy maqedonasit Ljube Boshkovski dhe Johan Tarculovski. Në fakt, të gjithë ata që mendojnë se gjithë këta ish-armiq të të gjitha kombësive të ish-Jugosllavisë janë gati të shqyejnë njëri-tjetrin, gabohen rëndë; të burgosurit e Sheveningenit jetojnë në atë gradë paqeje dhe mirëkuptimi me njëri-tjetrin, sa që në një farë mase të kujtojnë sloganin e famshëm të ish-Jugosllavisë titiste: "Vëllazëri dhe Unitet", sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar kurrë ai 10-vjeçar i përgjakshëm i fundit të shekullit të kaluar midis popujve të saj. Ata hanë bashkë, ndërkohë që edhe ndeshjet e futbollit, lojërat me letra, partitë e përbashkëta të shahut etj., janë tashmë diçka krejt e zakonshme për "bashkëvuajtësit" e Sheveningenit, pavarësisht nga origjina etnike që ata kanë dhe e kaluara që i implikon në krime kundër popullsive të njëri-tjetrit. 

Pas vdekjes së Millosheviçit (nga i cili, një pjesë e mirë e tyre kishte marrë edhe mësime anglishteje), shumica e të burgosurve janë kthyer në personazhe të gazetave serbe, duke dhënë opinionet dhe versionet e tyre personale për të, ndërkohë që ish-presidenti i Serbisë nuk ka qenë i vetmi që i ka mbyllur ditët e fundit të jetës së tij në qelitë e këtij burgu. Kështu, Slavko Dokmanoviç u vetëvra në vitin 1998, ndërkohë që Milan Kovaçeviç vdiq në mënyrë natyrale vetëm një muaj më pas. Të njëjtin fat pati edhe ish-shefi i serbëve të Kroacisë, Milan Babiç, i cili vdiq në vitin 2006. 

Në rast dënimi, të arrestuarit largohen për të kryer dënimin e dhënë në një nga 10 vendet që kanë nënshkruar akordin e tyre me Gjykatën e Hagës (Mbretëria e Bashkuar, Danimarka, Gjermania, Spanja, Franca, Suedia, Austria, Norvegjia, Finlanda dhe Italia). Aktualisht, midis 8 ushtarakëve që presin transferimin pas marrjes së dënimeve përkatëse, gjendet edhe i dënuari i parë me burgim të përjetshëm, gjenerali serbo-boshnjak, Stanislav Galiç, ndërkohë që midis 26 të tjerëve që janë dënuar deri tani janë përsëri dy serbë nga Bosnja që kanë marrë dënimet më të rënda, Goran Jelisiç dhe Milomir Stakiç, me nga 40 vjet burg. Sa i përket gjeneralit të shpallur përgjegjës për masakrën e Srebenicës, Radislav Kërstiç, dënimi i dhënë për të ishte 35 vjet burgim. 

Gjashtëmbëdhjetë të dënuar janë liruar tashmë duke qenë se i kanë kryer burgimet përkatëse, ndërkohë që siç vërehet edhe nga statistikat zyrtare, rezulton se masat e dënimeve të dhëna kohët e fundit janë në shumicën e rasteve shumë më të reduktuara se më parë. Kështu, për shembull, serbi i Bosnjës, Dragan Kolunxija, i cili e pranoi përgjegjësinë e tij për krimet e luftës të kryera ndaj kroatëve dhe popullsisë myslimane të Bosnjës, u dënua vetëm me 3 vjet burg, për t'u liruar në fakt vetëm një muaj më pas në dhjetor të vitit 2001. 

Që nga mbërritja e të akuzuarit të parë, në prill të vitit 1995, burgu i Sheveningenit i ka hapur dyert e tij për më shumë se 130 të akuzuar ish-jugosllavë. Sakaq, vetë përgjegjësit e burgut preferojnë që ta krahasojnë atë më shumë me një hotel se sa me një burg të vërtetë. Qelitë duket se i kalojnë normat ndërkombëtare, si përsa i përket sipërfaqes, ashtu edhe ndriçimit natyral dhe pajisjeve elektrike. Të ndaluarit kanë, madje, edhe mundësinë e shfrytëzimit të një dyqani, ku ata mund të furnizohen me fruta dhe perime, të cilat vijnë gjithashtu nga një tjetër vend ballkanik, Turqia. Klienti më besnik i dyqanit në fjalë është ish-ministri maqedonas Ljube Boshkovski, të cilit i pëlqen të përgatisë vazhdimisht specialitete ballkanike për të akuzuarit e tjerë, por edhe për vizitorët. 

gazeta metropol-13 maj 2007

----------


## Nertili

Me rastin e tetë vjetorit të masakrës së Tususit(26 Maj 1999)

SI NDODHI MASAKRA NË LAGJEN TUSUS TË PRIZRENIT?!

Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

(www.pashtriku.org  25.05.2007)

 * Shumë dëshmitarë që mbijetuan këtë masakër, thonë se, në këtë operacion të përgjakshëm, janë përfshirë forcat speciale të policisë, në koordinim me formacione të përziera militare e paramilitare serbe, të cilat kishin të veshur uniforma kamuflazhi (të gjelbra), një pjesë e tyre mbanin maska në fytyr, ndërsa të tjerët kishin të lidhur shamia përreth kokës.

***

Amaneti ynë:
Punoni, duani dhe ndihmoni njëri tjetrin,
çmojeni këtë liri që ua solli gjaku ynë dhe

i mijëra të tjerëve, nëse nuk doni që t´u

përsëritet historia

Kosovë e larë me gjak ndër shekuj e mote,
gjaku ynë hallall të qoftë,
lamtumirë Prizren historik,
gjaku ynë t´u bëftë dritë,


-kështu thuhet në mbishkrimin e përmendores së ngritur në lagjen Tusus (tani lagjja e trimave) në Prizren, ku janë të skalitur emrat e 27 shqiptarëve të vrarë e të masakruar mizorisht, më 26 maj 1999, nga forcat kriminale serbe.

Tususi bazë e fuqishme e UÇK-së

Lagjja e trimave (ish-Tusus) graviton në pjesën jugore të Prizrenit dhe gjeografikisht shtrihet rrëzë maleve të Cvilenit. Gjatë luftës, kjo lagje luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në masovizimin e radhëve të UÇK-së për zonën e Vërrinit dhe si e tillë ishte bërë halë në sy për regjimin pushtues serb. Në muajt mars - maj 1999, në kohën kur regjimi serb me dhunë e shpërngulte popullatën shqiptare për në Shqipëri, Tususi ishte shndërruar në një çerdhe të fuqishme për UÇK-në, dhe prandaj shumica e banorëve të saj nuk i lëshuan shtëpitë e tyre, madje një kohë aty gjetën strehim edhe dhjetra familje të Vërrinit dhe të Opojës.



Lapidari dhe varrezat e 27 të martirizuarve më 26 maj 1999 në Lagjen Tusus (tani lagjja e Trimave)


Forcat ushtarake serbe,gjatë kësaj periudhe disa herë kanë tentuar të përqëndrohen në Tusus, mirëpo gjithnjë kanë hasur në rezistnecë të fuqishme nga njësitet e UCK-së. Për të sfiduar këtë qëndresë, komanda ushtarake serbe në Prizren, më 24 prill 1999 mobilizon forca të mëdha ushtarake e policore dhe rrethon lagjen Tusus. Me këtë rast arrestohen 50 mashkuj dhe dërgohen në qendrën sportiveSezair Surroi, e cila ishte shndërruar në një llogor të madh përqëndrimi për qindra shqiptarë të zënë robë, nga anë të ndryshme të Kosovës. Mësohet se gjatë muajit prill-maj, ushtria serbe këta robër i ka detyruar të hapin istikame në disa zona ushtarake, për t´u mbrojtur nga bombardimet e NATO-s.
Gjatë muajit maj 1999, njësitet e UÇK-së meqë ishin vënë në mbrojtje të popullatës shqiptare, disa herë janë përballur me forcat pushtuese serbe në lagjen Tusus dhe në pjesët tjera - përgjatë maleve të Cvilenit dhe të Vërrinit. Kësaj here forcat serbe, në pamundësi të shkatrrimit të njësiteve guerile të UÇK-së, ndërmorrën një ofensivë me karakter hakmarrës mbi popullatën e pafajshme civile.

Si ndodhi Masakra e Tususit dhe cilat forca serbe morën pjesë në këtë masakër?!


Më 26 maj, ishte ditë e mërkurë, kur rreth orës 7.30 të mëngjesit, forcat serbe kishin vu në rrethim të hekurt Tususin. Njësitë militare e paramilitare serbe me brutalitet u futën shtëpi më shtëpi, dhe me këtë rast plaçkitën,dogjën e shkrumuan 245 shtëpi të kësaj lagje.Në këtë situatë ata, i ndanin burrat nga gratëdhe i ekzekuton pamëshirshëm, dhe ky operacion shfarosës ka vazhduar deri në mbrëmje të asaj dite të kobshme.
Shumë dëshmitarë që mbijetuan këtë masakër, thonë se, në këtë operacion të përgjakshëm, janë përfshirë forcat speciale të policisë, në koordinim me formacione të përziera militare e paramilitare serbe, të cilat kishin të veshur uniforma kamuflazhi (të gjelbra), një pjesë e tyre mbanin maska në fytyr, ndërsa të tjerët kishin të lidhur shamia përreth kokës. Në një raport të organizatës Human Rights Watch, thuhet se: Gjatë kohës së luftës, në regjionin e Prizrenit,(ku përfshihen Prizreni, Theranda (ish-Suhareka), Rahoveci dhe Sharri (ish-Dragashi), këto formacione policore-ushtarake, i kanë udhëhequr: kolonel Gradimir Zekavica, nënkolonel Millan Gjuriçiç, kolonel Millosh Voinoviç, kolonel Bozhidar Deliç, etj.



Martirët e vrarë e të masakruar më 26 Maj 199

Në përfundim të rrugës kryesore të Tususit, ndodhej shtëpia e Rafet Abdylmexhitit, ku më 26 maj forcat serbe vranë e masakruan gjashtë mashkuj të kësaj familjeje. Gruaja e Rafetit F. Abdylmexhiti dhe vajza e saj J.Abdylmexhiti, atë ditë të tmerrshme e përshkruajnë si më poshtë: Aty nga mesdita, në shtëpinë tonë erdhën gjashtë serbë të veshur me uniforma kamuflazhi dhe na urdhëruan që të gjithë të dilnim nga shtëpia. Në këtë moment ata na kërkuan t´i jepnim paratë dhe burrit tim Rafetit ia vunë grykën e pushkës në kokë dhe e kërcnonin me vrasje. Unë u dhash 2 000 Dm, ndërsa burrat u dhanë 1.500 Dm. Ata, na urdhëruan të largohemi nga shtëpia, ndërsa burrat i ndaluan. Tek po largoheshim, pamë se si zunë ti rrihnin burrat. I shkelmonin në stomak e në shpinë dhe i godisnin me kondakët e pushkëve. Ndërkaq vajza, J.Abdylmexhiti në vijim shpjegon: Burrat pasi i rrahën e përgjakën, i rreshtuan pas murit me duart lart. Dhe kur dolëm në rrugë, dëgjuam breshëritë e automatikëve.

F.Abdylmexhiti kur është kthyer një ditë pas kësaj ngjarjeje, shtëpinë e ka gjetur të djegur e të shkrumbosur dhe ka parë pllanga gjaku përreth rrënojave të shtëpisë, por nuk i ka gjetur trupat e të vrarëve. Pas dy ditësh ajo burrin e vetë Rafetin me të vëllaun Samiun, djemtë e Samiut: Shefikin dhe Beharin,  kushëriun Hyrmetin dhe djalin e dajës Mirsat Osmanin, i gjen të masakruar në morgun e spitalit të Prizrenit.


Nga dëshmitë e mbledhura në këtë lagje, mësohet se më 26 maj, nëpër shtëpi dhe në rrugët e Tususit janë vrarë e masakruar 25 veta, këta janë: Rafet Abdylmexhiti 1947, Sami Abdylmexhiti 1951, Shefik Abdylmexhiti 1978, Behar Abdylmexhiti 1982, Mirsat Osmani 1975, Hyrmet Sylejmani 1964, Hesat Xhemshiti 1937, Bejan Xhemshiti 1975, Bislim Qengaj 1921, Selvinaze Qengaj 1923, Salih Elshani 1936, Ymer Thaqi 1945, Avdi Berisha 1921, Refki Berisha 1961, Hajrim Arifi 1977, Sani Bajrami 1968, Neki Gashi 1935, Selim Berisha 1932, Feim Berisha 1927, Xhemajli Poniku 1933, Halil Poniku 1937, Fazile Maqkaj 1968, Rexhep Maqkaj 1923, Nijazi Muja 1959, Fadil Ramadani.


Banorët e lagjes që kishin përjetuar këtë sulm të tmershëm, thonë së forcat serbe nga Tususi janë larguar në orët e pasdites, akoma pa rënë muzgu. Dhe, derisa po largoheshin trupat serbe, në Tusus ka arritur një kamion për të mbledhur kufomat e mashkujve të ekzekutuar. Dësmitarët thonë, se: grupi i njerëzve të kamionit, përbëhej nga shoferi, dhe tetë punonjës civilë, në mesin e të cilëve ishin katër romë dhe ata shkonin shtëpi më shtëpi i merrnin kufomat dhe i hidhnin në kamion sikur të ishin thasë Një grua lidhur me këtë ngjarje, i kujtohet se ka parë një numër të madh kufomash, në pjesën e mbrapme të kamionit, dhe njëri nga punonjësit civilë mbante në dorë një kamer dhe me të xhironte të vrarët.


Në një lagje tjetër të Prizrenit, në lagjen Bilbidere, disa ditë më parë (më 16 maj) nga forcat paramilitare serbe ishin vrarë në banjo të shtëpisë : Enes dhe Fatmir Muharremi.


Pas luftës Enesi dhe Fatmiri së bashku me 25 martirët tjerë, prehen të qetë në varrezat e përbashkëta, në fund të lagjes së trimave (ish-Tusus)

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi për ta.

----------


## Nertili

Makiavelizmi i pushtuesit serb rreth Masakrës së Dubravës!

PROJEKTIMI, QËLLIMI DHE REALIZIMI I MASAKRËS - NË BURGUN E DUBRAVËS

(19 - 24 Maj 1999)



Shkruan: Bajrush XHEMAILI

(www.pashtriku.org  31.05.2007)

----------------


  * Deri në prag të filleve të Masakrës serbe numri i të burgosurve në Burgun e Dubravës, sipas një përllogaritjeje nga të burgosurit, arriti numrin rreth 950 veta, të vendosur në katër pavijone: C1, C2, B2 dhe në Pavijonin Pranues, në kushte jetësore të paimagjinueshme të rënda.

  * Më 19 maj 1999, e mërkurë, diku nga gjysma e ditës, flota ajrore e NATO-s bombardoi objektet e burgut  dy pavijone brenda mureve dhe disa jashtë tyre, si dhe drejtorinë e burgut etj. Pavijoni C1, që ishte përplot me të burgosur, goditet me 4 projektilë. Pas pak çastesh qëllohet edhe pavijoni B3, por këtu nuk kishte të burgosur, ngase tashti ai përdorej si depo.

  * Të nesërmen, më 20 maj 1999, e enjte, mbizotëroi heshtja, shqetësimi dhe ankthi para të panjohurës. Personeli i burgut i kërkoi dokumentet e identifikimit dhe fletarrestimet nga pengjet e sjellë nga Gjakova dhe nga një pjesë e të burgosurve të tjerë, kinse për ti evidentuar si banorë të burgut. Kjo kishte prapavijë - humbjen e gjurmëve të pengjeve pas masakrës që po përgatitej.  

  * Të nesërmen, ditë e premte,  më 21 maj, rreth orës 9.30, prapë, projektilë të fuqishëm fillimisht do të godasin ndërtesat jashtë mureve të burgut. Në vazhdim, për çudi, cak i sulmeve do të bëhen edhe objektet vitale brenda mureve të burgut. Së pari do të qëllohet mensa. Për fat në këtë mëngjes ishte shtyrë ngrënia e kafjallit për të burgosurit dhe në mensë ishin kryesisht kuzhinierët. Midis të parëve që ranë ishin tre kuzhinierë shqiptarë. Bombardimi vazhdoi mbi objektet e tjera, me ndërprerje të herëpashershme, deri në mbrëmje...

  * Natën e 21/22 majit 1999, do ta kalojë nën qiell të hapur. Të nesërmen, më 22 maj 1999, e shtunë, diku rreth orës 5.45 të mëngjesit, një i uniformuar nga karakolli veriperëndimor nr. 5, afër fushës së sportit, urdhëron të burgosurit të rreshtoheshin për dy... (...) Ende pa u rreshtuar mirë, Svetlan Martinoviq, i pari shtiu me Zola nga karakolli në mesin e kolonës. Kjo ishte shenjë për fillimin e plojës me breshëri gjuajtjesh me automatikë, snajperë, minahedhës, bomba dore dhe mitraloza. Ploja zgjati pak minuta të llahtarshëm që u përjetuan sa një shekull i jetës. Në këtë plojë ranë martirë mbi 60-80 veta dhe rreth 200 të tjerë u plagosën rëndë e lehtë. (...) Atë ditë, më 22 maj 1999, para së të errësohej, nga dera e hyrjes së burgut depërtoi brenda në oborr të objekteve një grup mbi 10 veta të maskuar, të uniformuar dhe të armatosur me automatikë, bomba dore dhe minahedhës. Ata shtinë gjithandej frontalisht me armët që kishin,(...)

  * Me të zbardhur dita e 23 majit 1999, njerëzit me maska hynë prapë brenda mureve, madje kësaj radhe ishin edhe më të organizuar. (...) Bilanci i këtij krimi ishte rreth 30 të ekzekutuar nga afërsia.

   * Më 24 maj 1999, ndodhi befasia: të gjithë të burgosurit do të transferohen ne Burgun e Lypjanit. Pas 17 ditësh, pikërisht në ditën që u nënshkrua Marrëveshja Tekniko-Ushtarake në Kumanovë, midis Komandës së NATO-s dhe Komandës Supreme të Ushtrisë Jugosllave (Serbisë),  ndodhi transferimi i të burgosurve shqiptarë - pengje të luftës në burgjet e Serbisë...

*** 

          Të burgosurit shqiptarë në kazamatet serbe janë shembull tipik i një trajtimi të egër përtejmesjetar në prag të mijëvjeçarit të tretë. Atyre u ndodhi edhe ajo më e keqja - përjetuan ploja dhe ekzekutime kolektive, pra, u ndodhi Gjakderdhja e Dubravës, e pashembullt në kthesën vendimtare të rendit të ri demokratik perëndimor.

          Për të kuptuar makiavelizmin e pushtuesit serb rreth Masakrës së Dubravës të 19-24 majit të vitit 1999, ndaj të burgosurve shqiptarë, kërkohet tu kthehemi rrethanave më shumë se një vit më parë, pikërisht nga koha e luftimeve ballore të UÇK-së me makinerinë luftarake të okupatorit serb. Koha kur të burgosurit shqiptarë bënin një jetë rutinore burgu realisht u përfundua me Ndeshjen e Likashanit, më 28 shkurt, dhe Epopenë e Prekazit, më 5-7 mars 1989. Tashti lajmet në TV dëgjoheshin me një frymë, dhe komentet për ato që thuheshin në vizitat që kishin të burgosurit me familjarët u bënë ushqim shpirtëror, veçanërisht për të burgosurit politikë.



Burgu i Dubravës - Maj 1999

     Armata serbe sa vinte dhe arsenalin ushtarak po e tërhiqte nga Serbia dhe po e sistemonte në Kosovë, në gatishmëri për luftën përfundimtare kundër shqiptarësisë shekullore të saj. Në mënyrë që sa më pak ti binte në sy faktorit ndërkombëtar të vendosjes, duheshin vende të përshtatshme për të vendosur teknikën dhe ushtarët. Për ato kërkesa, pa dyshim, vend më të përshtatshëm sesa Burgu i Dubravës nuk kishte.

          Kështu, në Kopshtin e burgut tashti filluan të zbrisnin helikopterët ushtarakë dhe shihej qartë se burgu po kthehej në një bazë të fortë ushtarake, ku nuk mund të kishte më vend për të burgosur. Era e luftës tashti po frynte edhe në burg dhe pritej vetëm dita e transferimit të të burgosurve në ndonjë burg gjetkë. Ajo ndodhi më 29 dhe 30 prill 1989, kur do të transferohet grupi i parë nga Dubrava në burgjet e Serbisë. Të gjithë këta të transferuar ishin të burgosur politikë. Në vijimësi u transferuan edhe të burgosurit ordinerë.

          Në pavijonet e Burgut të Dubravës fillimisht i sistemuan forcat e armatosura paramilitare serbe, për ti fshehur nga opinioni ndërkombëtar, ndërsa jashtë mureve të burgut u llogoruan ushtarët serbë, me teknikën më moderne. Kështu, Dubrava tashti po bëhej baza më e fuqishme e makinerisë ushtarake serbe në Dukagjin.

          Të burgosurit shqiptarë në burgje të Serbisë do të mbahen plot një vit, në kushte të ndera jetësore, nën regjimin e dhunës fizike e psikike të paparë. Ndonëse i kishin larguar me me motivimin: Largohen për shkaqe të sigurisë nga rajoni i përfshirë në luftë!, tashtido ti kthejnë në Burgun e Dubravës, shumicën e tyre, ditë më ditë pas një viti, më 29 dhe 30 prill 1999, në kohën e intensifikimit më të madh të bombardimeve ajrore të NATO-s mbi arsenalin ushtarak të Serbisë në Kosovë dhe të luftës vendimtare të UÇK-së për çlirimin e Kosovës. Koha dhe mynxyrat e vërtetuan faktin se kthimi i të burgosurve dhe i pengjeve të luftës ishte bërë sipas një skenari paraprak për ekzekutimin e tyre me pjesëmarrje të NATO-s si aleate e UÇK-së.

          Deri në prag të filleve të Masakrës serbe numri i të burgosurve në Burgun e Dubravës, sipas një përllogaritjeje nga të burgosurit, arriti numrin rreth 950 veta, të vendosur në katër pavijone: C1, C2, B2 dhe në Pavijonin Pranues, në kushte jetësore të paimagjinueshme të rënda.

          Vërtet, qëllimi i kthimit të të burgosurve nga burgjet serbe në Kosovë dhe nga burgjet e Serbisë në Burgun e Dubravës do të bëhet e kuptueshme shumë shpejt për akëcilin të burgosur. Por, përmasa e tragjedisë nuk mund të merrej me mend. Kjo e panjohur i mundonte të gjithë të burgosurit dhe pengjet shqiptare dhe sigurisht që askush nuk ka mundur të rrinte indiferent ndaj saj. Përkundrazi, të gjithë ishin të shqetësuar nga pesha e së panjohurës.

          Pushteti serb i kishte bërë me përpikëri llogaritë, duke qenë i sigurt se ka ardhur koha që NATO-ja ti bombardojë edhe objektet e burgut, meqë kishte informata paraprake se ai ishte kthyer në bazë ushtarake. Ndërkohë ishin tërhequr paramilitarët dhe në vend të tyre ishin kthyer të burgosurit shqiptarë. Logjistika e NATO-s, siç duket, nuk u besoi informatave nga logjistika e UÇK-së - për kthimin e të burgosurve shqiptarë në ambientet e Burgut të Dubravës. Dhe, krimi i llahtarshëm ndodhi.

          Më 19 maj 1999, e mërkurë, diku nga gjysma e ditës, flota ajrore e NATO-s bombardoi objektet e burgut  dy pavijone brenda mureve dhe disa jashtë tyre, si dhe drejtorinë e burgut etj. Pavijoni C1, që ishte përplot me të burgosur, goditet me 4 projektilë. Pas pak çastesh qëllohet edhe pavijoni B3, por këtu nuk kishte të burgosur, ngase tashti ai përdorej si depo.

          Gardianët kishin ikur sapo kishte filluar bombardimi, kurse të burgosurit në pavijonet C1 dhe B2 ishin të mbyllur. Vetëm të burgosurit në pavijonin C2 kishin një tretman më të veçantë, ishin kryesisht të burgosur ordinerë. Ky pavijon gati tërë ditën i kishte dyert e hapura. Të burgosurit që përjetuan krimin në pavijonin C1 do të përpiqen ti thyejnë grilat, por pa sukses. Ballafaqimi me mundësinë e vdekjes solli një panik, i cili vështirë përballohej. Brenda në gërmadhë kishte të plagosur të ngujuar, të cilëve askush nuk mund tu ndihmonte.

          Në këto momente të rënda, kur sdihej se çpo ndodhte, të burgosurit ordinerë nga C2-shi u organizuan ti hapnin dyert e dhomave me forcë, me kazma e me mjete të tjera, duke nxjerrë, kështu, nga gërmadhat të plagosurit dhe të vdekurit, fillimisht në pavijonin C1 e pastaj në B2. Pasi të gjithë dolën në oborrin e burgut, u konstatua se në pavijonin C1 kishin mbetur të vrarë 3 të burgosur dhe 19 ishin plagosur, prej të cilëve 4 shumë rëndë. Njëri prej tyre do të vdes në Spitalin e Pejës.

          Vërtet, pas dy orësh nga bombardimet e NATO-s, nga dera e hyrjes së burgut hynë disa gardianë të armatosur. Me ta ishte edhe një i burgosur ordiner serb nga burgu i Nishit me rroba të burgut dhe me armë në duar. Gardianët fillimisht i ndanë dhe i veçuan të burgosurit serbë e malazez, për ti përdorur më vonë si mashë në masakrën ndaj të burgosurve shqiptarë. Tani personeli i burgut urdhëroi pengjet shqiptare të bëheshin rresht dhe të hynin brenda në pavijone dhe ambiente të tjera. Nuk shtien me armë. Nga sjellja e tyre dhe zhvillimet e reja u pa se udhëheqja e burgut mezi kishte pritur aktin e bombardimeve të pritura, për të trumbetuar para opinionit ndërkombëtar, se: ja ç krime bën NATO-ja, duke bombarduar edhe burgjet dhe të burgosurit e mbrojtur me ligjet ndërkombëtare të Luftës!?!

          Që pompoziteti i propagandës serbe milosheviçiane antinato, njëkohësisht dheantiuçëkë, të jetë sa më i besueshëm, pa vonuar, bashkë me gjithë stafin e burgut, hynë edhe mantelbardhë (me gjasë oficerë ushtarakë) dhe gazetarë të mediave të shkruara dhe elektronike. Vërtet, Serbia nuk pati rast më të mirë të tërheqet si humane para botës!?! Askush nga blic vizitorët nuk u mor me fatin e të plagosurve. Bënë incizime dhe fotografime të pamjeve të kurdisura dhe shkuan. Logjistika e UÇK-së pa vonuar reagoi dhe ia tërhoqi vërejtjen komandës së fluturimeve të flotës ajrore të NATO-s, se makineria ushtarake serbe e kishte hedhur në kurth. Mirëpo, do të ndodhë diçka që duhej të përgjigjej dikush nga radhët logjistike të NATO-s.

          Vërtet, të nesërmen, më 20 maj 1999, e enjte, mbizotëroi heshtja, shqetësimi dhe ankthi para të panjohurës. Personeli i burgut i kërkoi dokumentet e identifikimit dhe fletarrestimet nga pengjet e sjellë nga Gjakova dhe nga një pjesë e të burgosurve të tjerë, kinse për ti evidentuar si banorë të burgut. Kjo kishte prapavijë - humbjen e gjurmëve të pengjeve pas masakrës që po përgatitej.  

          Të nesërmen, ditë e premte,  më 21 maj, rreth orës 9.30, prapë, projektilë të fuqishëm fillimisht do të godasin ndërtesat jashtë mureve të burgut. Në vazhdim, për çudi, cak i sulmeve do të bëhen edhe objektet vitale brenda mureve të burgut. Së pari do të qëllohet mensa. Për fat në këtë mëngjes ishte shtyrë ngrënia e kafjallit për të burgosurit dhe në mensë ishin kryesisht kuzhinierët. Midis të parëve që ranë ishin tre kuzhinierë shqiptarë. Bombardimi vazhdoi mbi objektet e tjera, me ndërprerje të herëpashershme, deri në mbrëmje. Të burgosurit, pa shtegdalje tjetër, do të tubohen në një hapësirë të ngushtë katërkëndëshe, mes këtyre objekteve: mensës, ambulancës, pavijonit të pranimit, shkollës, sallës së sporteve, shtëpisë së kulturës, pavijonit B3 dhe B2. Gjatë kësaj kohe, një projektil bie afër shtëpisë së kulturës, nga e cila goditje prapë e gjejnë vdekjen dhe u plagosën shumë të burgosur.

          Duke parë rrezikun brenda hapësirës së këtij katërkëndëshi, të burgosurit do të largohen nga ndërtesat. Vendi më i përshtatshëm dukej fusha e sportit nën qiell të hapur. Disa të burgosur do të futen në puseta, apo edhe diku tjetër, ku mendonin se do të ishin më të sigurt. Në këtë ditë tragjike të 21 majit 1999, ku goditet, pothuaj, çdo objekt i burgut, vdiqën 19 të burgosur dhe u plagosën 32 të tjerë. 

          Pjesa më e madhe e të burgosurve, natën e 21/22 majit 1999, do ta kalojë nën qiell të hapur. Të nesërmen, më 22 maj 1999, e shtunë, diku rreth orës 5.45 të mëngjesit, një i uniformuar nga karakolli veriperëndimor nr. 5, afër fushës së sportit, urdhëron të burgosurit të rreshtoheshin për dy. Kriminelët e tjerë i kishin zënë pusitë në pjesë të tjera të murit. Ishte ky pikërisht krimineli varrakasë Svetlan Martinoviç, i cili thërret se pavijonet janë të dëmtuara, andaj të burgosurit duhet transferuar në Burgun e Nishit. Sipas urdhrit të tij, duhej bërë rresht 30 metra afër murit, në anën veriperëndimore. Kur u arrit rreshtimi për dy, ai urdhëroi të burgosurit të formonin rreshtin për katër. Ishte llogaritur se me rreshtimin për katër efekti i ekzekutimit do të jetë më i madh. Kjo edhe ndodhi.

          Ende pa u rreshtuar mirë, Svetlan Martinoviq, i pari shtiu me Zola nga karakolli në mesin e kolonës. Kjo ishte shenjë për fillimin e plojës me breshëri gjuajtjesh me automatikë, snajperë, minahedhës, bomba dore dhe mitraloza. Ploja zgjati pak minuta të llahtarshëm që u përjetuan sa një shekull i jetës. Në këtë plojë ranë martirë mbi 60-80 veta dhe rreth 200 të tjerë u plagosën rëndë e lehtë. Ata që mundën, ikën në anën e kundërt të sulmuesve, shkuan në drejtim të pavijonit B2. Por, kundër tyre nuk u ndërpre shtënia nga snajperët prej një karakolli në pjesën tjetër të burgut. Në këtë rast vriten disa të i burgosur dhe disa plagosen.

          Meqë të burgosurit, pengje shqiptare për kusuritjen me NATO-n dhe me UÇK-në, nuk kishin kah tia mbanin, u grumbulluan brenda dhe jashtë ndërtesës së mensës dhe të ambulancës, ku mendonim se ishin më pak të ekspozuar. Në ambulancë e sollën edhe ndonjë të plagosur, por ky numër ishte i vogël, pasi pjesa dërrmuese e të plagosurve rëndë mbetën të shtrirë në fushën e sportit, midis të të vdekurve.

          Pasi pushojnë të shtënat, një grup nga të burgosurit politikë planifikuan të kalonin në pavijonin C1, në mënyrë që prej aty, nëse do tu jepej mundësia, të bartnin të plagosurit nga vendi i plojës. Ky pavijon ishte më afër për ti bartur, por dukej edhe më i sigurt nga bombardimi i NATO-s, pasi tashmë ishte bombarduar e bërë shoshë më shumë se çdo pavijon tjetër. Bartja ishte tejet e rrezikshme, duhej lëvizur rrëshqanas, pasi që nga karakollët shtënin, herë pas here, me snajperë dhe armë të tjera.

          Në këto rrethana të jashtëzakonshme dolën mjaft sakrifikues dhe i tërhoqën të gjithë ata të cilët nuk mund të largoheshin vetë. Të plagosurit u vendosën në katin përdhes të anës së djathtë të pavijonit C1, në dyshekë, përgjatë tërë korridorit. Pastaj u mbushën edhe të gjitha krevatet e atij krahu dhe salla e TV-së.

      Atë ditë, më 22 maj 1999, para së të errësohej, nga dera e hyrjes së burgut depërtoi brenda në oborr të objekteve një grup mbi 10 veta të maskuar, të uniformuar dhe të armatosur me automatikë, bomba dore dhe minahedhës. Ata shtinë gjithandej frontalisht me armët që kishin, kurse në puseta, ku kishte edhe të burgosur të fshehur, hedhën nga dy bomba dore dhe ekzekutuan disa të plagosur rëndë. Me predha minahedhësi shtinë në drejtim të pavijoneve e sidomos të mensës. Dhe, pasi vranë e plagosën edhe disa të burgosur, do të largohen prapë jashtë mureve të burgut.

          Duke paraparë rrezikun se ata prapë mund të ktheheshin dhe të masakronin edhe të plagosurit, u vendos nga të burgosurit të organizohet vetëmbrojtje në pavijonin C1, që së paku tu jepej guxim të plagosurve. U bë një plan dhe një organizim i fuqishëm në rrethana të krijuara. Për fat nata kaloi vetëm me telashet për të plagosurit dhe për ushqim. Me të zbardhur dita e 23 majit 1999, njerëzit me maska hynë prapë brenda mureve, madje kësaj radhe ishin edhe më të organizuar. Grupit që kishte hyrë një natë më parë iu kishte bashkëngjitur edhe një grup tjetër, pak më i vogël, që të futej nga dera në anën veriore. Sulmuesit ishin me maska dhe me uniforma të ndryshme: të ushtrisë, të policisë, të paramilitarëve dhe të të burgosurve. Duket se kishin njohuri për fortifikimin në pavijonin C1, ndaj aty nuk mësyn. Bilanci i këtij krimi ishte rreth 30 të ekzekutuar nga afërsia.

          Pas pak minutash, ekzekutorët e maskuar urdhëruan të burgosurit ti linin pavijonet dhe të hynin të gjithë në Sallën e sportit, me arsyetimin se do të transferohen në një burg tjetër. Askush më nuk u besonte. Në pritje të vdekjes dëgjonin gumëzhimin e aeroplanëve të NATO-s mbi Dubravë. Meqë NATO-ja nuk po godiste, të maskuarit pas një konsultimi të gjatë që bënë jashtë sallës, sollën sihariqin: kemi menduar tju dërgojmë në burgje të  tjera, por autobusët që duhej të vinin për tju marrë kanë hasur në një urë të prishur nga bombardimi i sotëm, ndaj deri të nesërmen do të jeni këtu!.

          Nuk u besohej, por duhej pritur, pasi edhe ashtu skishte rrugë tjetër. Ata shkuan, kurse të burgosurit i tubuan të plagosurit e asaj dite, i bënë bashkë me të tjerët, në Sallën e sporteve dhe vazhduan kujdesin për ta.

          Të nesërmen, më 24 maj 1999, ndodhi befasia: të gjithë të burgosurit do të transferohen ne Burgun e Lypjanit. Pas 17 ditësh, pikërisht në ditën që u nënshkrua Marrëveshja Tekniko-Ushtarake në Kumanovë, midis Komandës së NATO-s dhe Komandës Supreme të Ushtrisë Jugosllave (Serbisë),  ndodhi transferimi i të burgosurve shqiptarë - pengje të luftës në burgjet e Serbisë.

          Një pjesë të kufomave, të të masakruarve, makineria ushtarake vrastare e Serbisë i varrosi, më 25 maj 1999, në një varrezë masive në Rakosh, kurse një pjesë i zhduku, me qëllim të zvogëlonte përmasën e krimit dhe të fshihte mënyrën e ekzekutimit, në rast të ekzaminimit kriminalistik për një gjyq ndërkombëtar.

          Të përmbyllim: Sipas të dhënave të sistematizuara nga përjetuesit e masakrës, të cilët ushtruan ndihmën e parë për të plagosurit, gjatë gjashtë ditëve sa zgjati krimi alternativ NATO - Serbi ndaj të burgosurve shqiptarë në Burgun e Dubravës, më 19-24 maj 1999, nga bombardimet e NATO-s humbën jetën 23 veta, kurse në plojat serbe janë vrarë 150-165 të burgosur, kurse janë plagosur mbi 200 vetë, prej të cilëve mbi 120 rëndë. Ky është numër aproksimativ sipas përllogaritjeve të të përjetuarve të masakrës. Numrin e saktë të të vrarëve dhe të të plagosurve në këtë krim, në një institucion të mbrojtur me ligje ndërkombëtare, ka mundësi ta vërtetojë një gjyq ndërkombëtar i domosdoshëm, i cili do ta zbardhte krimin monstruoz ende tabu e të mbrojtur ndërkombëtarisht me heshtje institucionale vendore dhe ndërkombëtare.

----------


## BARAT

*Serbi, hapet sot varri masiv me eshtrat e rreth 500 kosovareve*

05/06/2007 - 10:27-gsh
_• Sipas nje zyrtari te larte autoritetet serbe besojne se trupat jane sjelle ne ate vend me 3 qershor te vitit 1999 dhe se aty mund te gjenden 300 deri 500 trupa_ 

Autoritetet serbe do te hapin sot nje varreze masive ne te cilen besohet se jane te varrosur rreth 500 shqiptare, viktima te luftes ne Kosove. Lajmin e ka bere publik agjencia Reuters. Zhvarrosja do te behet ne zonen e kufirit mes Serbise dhe Kosoves, 2 kilometra nga linja kufitare. “Autoritetet serbe besojne se trupat jane sjelle ne ate vend me 3 qershor te vitit 1999 dhe se aty mund te gjenden 300 deri 500 trupa" ka thene nje zyrtar i larte serb i cili ka dashur te mbetet anonim. Kete informacion e kane dhene disa deshmitare te cilet kane pohuar se ne fillim te qershorit te vitit 1999 me kater kamione jane transportuar rreth 350 kufoma nga Kosova. Gjate hapjes se varrezes do te jene te pranishem edhe perfaqesuesit e Komisionit per personat e zhdukur ne Serbi; perfaqesues te Kryqit te Kuq Nderkombetar; te Gjykates se Hages; misionit te OSBE-se; te UNMIK-ut dhe perfaqesuesve te institucioneve te Kosoves. Kjo do te jete varreza me e madhe e zbuluar ne Serbi qysh prej vitit 2001, kur trupat e mese 800 kosovareve jane gjetur ne gropa te thella, ne nje vend ku sterviteshin foracat policore ne te dale te Beogradit dhe ne Serbine lindore.

----------


## biligoa

> Duke përfunduar (por këtu nuk është fundi) pa hezitim them se:
> 
> Këta janë barbarët që nuk i ndjek, as UNMIK-u, as KFORI, as institucionet e brishta të Kosovës, askush!!!


............

----------


## biligoa

......................

----------


## Besnik.S

ajo cka ka bo serbia nkosov mos ja dhasht Zoti askujt , se asi lloj barbarizmi nuk mund ti "urohet" as armikut...
vertet kosovaret kane kaluar neper nje periudhe jashtezakonisht te veshtire por ja po i vjen fundi kesaj historie te frikshme... Besoj dhe shpresoj se Kosova se shpejti do te behet e pavarur me cka festa e shqitareve anembane botes do tja filloje... 
   pershendetje... proud 2 b albanian!!!

----------


## biligoa

Serbia nesër do të fillojë ekshumimin në një varrezë masive në të cilën besohet se gjenden 500 viktima shqiptare të luftës në Kosovë, raporton agjencia e lajmeve Reuters. Ekshumimi do të bëhet në zonën neutrale mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë ndërsa autoritetet besojnë se trupat fillimisht ishin varrosur diku tjetër, më pas janë zhvarrosur dhe më vonë janë hedhur në gropë, më 3 qershor 1999, ka thënë një zyrtar i lartë i Serbisë për agjencinë Reuters.
Ne besojmë se mes 300 dhe 500 trupa mund të gjenden aty ka thënë ky zyrtar. Agjencia Reuters raporton se kjo varrezë masive do të ishte varreza më e madhe e zbuluar në Serbi që prej vitit 2001.

----------


## biligoa

*Dosja e dhunimit: Vajzat e reja, pas aktit barbar i çonin në Serbi*Të

 miturat, si mbetën viktima të dhunës seksuale

Strategji mizore për poshtërimin moral dhe shpirtëror të shqiptarëve

Pas dhunimit, vajzat e reja i transferonin në Serbi. Ushtarakët serbë kishin ngritur një infrastrukturë të tërë për të siguruar gjahun e seksit për taborrët e Harkanit.

Kjo e vërtetë tronditëse që vjen nga rrëfimet e viktimave të barbarisë së shfrenuar serbe në Kosovë është një tragjedi më vete. Nuk mjaftoi për këto fatkeqe mizoria shtazarake e bishave mosturioze në vendlindje, por brishtësia dhe sensualiteti i tyre do të bëhej mall tregu për kabaretë dhe lokalet e seksit në Beograd e gjetkë në Serbinë e Milosheviçit. Në të gjitha dëshmitë e viktimave të dhunës seksuale në Kosovë, veçohet fakti që asnjë prej vajzave të çuara forcërisht në Serbi gjatë ditëve të luftës në Kosovës, nuk është rikthyer pranë familjes. Ka të dhëna se bashkë me përfundimin e operacioneve të NATO-s, që gjunjëzoi përfundimisht ushtrinë fashiste të Milosheviçit, pjesa më e madhe e tyre u zhdukën e u vranë në kushte misterioze. Gjithsesi, deri më sot, asnjë organizëm ndërkombëtar nuk është interesuar për të nisur hulumtimin rreth fatit të këtyre vajzave që kanë humbur pa adresë. Janë vetëm familjarët e tyre që rendin e rendin pa shpresë për të mësuar diçka për atë që ka ndodhur me to.

Po ku je o zot!

H.G., nga Prishtina duke fshirë lotët, me trupin që i dridhej si purtekë, duke shtrënguar duart dhe duke shikuar herë kah vajza e herë kah dritarja filloi rrëfimin e vet të dhembshëm: Prishtina gjatë bombardimeve për herë të parë po e përjetonte luftën. Kur filloi ushtria, policia dhe paramilitarët ti nxirrnin njerëzit nga shtëpitë e tyre vetëm atëherë ua besova vatrave të luftës që ishte ndezur gjithandej Kosovës. Unë vetë, nuk ia kisha hapur askujt derën, dhe kur na nxorën jashtë skisha forcë të trokas askund. Dhe, nuk thuhet kot në popull se nuk ia beson kurrë i ngopuri të uriturit. Mbahesha si intelektuale dhe isha lidhur ngushtë me ata që ishin kundër luftës sepse ishim mësuar që të tjerët të vriten në demonstrata, të tjerët të dalin në protesta, të tjerët të vuajnë e shpresonim se do të mund të fitonim në kurriz të të tjerëve! Kur na nxorën dhe dëbuan nga shtëpia, të parin morën tim shoq. Ndërkohë vajza filloi të qante me zë. Nga shtëpitë, kishin filluar të përzinin edhe fqinjët tanë. Pasi merrnin meshkujt, ne, femrat na dërguan në shkollën fillore Naim Frashëri. Bëheshim rreth 20 femra, kryesisht të reja. Dy që ishin mbi të 50 i vranë menjëherë! Natën e parë nuk erdhi askush, kurse të nesërmen në mëngjes erdhën dhe na zhveshën lakuriq të gjithave. Dy vajza të reja i morën dhe ne nuk dinim asgjë çka po ndodhte. Ato nuk u kthyen kurrë më. Thanë se i çuan në Serbi, ku i priste banditi Hakan. Të nesërmen erdhën disa ushtarë dhe morën shtatë nga ato që u pëlqyen. Nuk e kuptoj se si nuk më plasi zemra kur më morën vajzën. E sollën pas pesë orësh të përgjakur fund e krye. E kishin dhunuar, ia kishin prerë trupin vende-vende. Mu afrua duke u dridhur dhe më tha me gjysmë zëri: Nënë të lutem merr diçka dhe më bjerë në kokë që të vdes, që mos të ndjehem e poshtëruar, të lutem.... Klitha e qava por askush nuk mund të më ndihmonte. Dy ditë më vonë i morën edhe disa të tjera dhe nuk i kthyen më. Dhe ato pasi i përdhunuan barbarisht ja çuan dhuratë Hakanit në Serbi. Të nesërmen më morën bashkë me vajzën. Njëri më çnderonte mua e tjetri time bijë. O Zot! Çfarë bishash pa shpirt! Nuk më kujtohet çka ndodhte me mua kisha hallin e vajzës, kur provova ti mëshoj njërit, më la, nuk më çnderonte më, por më lidhi dhe filloi të mi hiqte thonjtë me pincën e rrymës. Vajzën time e kthyen në dhomën ku na kishin lënë, kurse mua më detyronin ti shikoja të gjitha femrat që po i dhunonin me radhë. E di se ishin më shumë se njëzet. Kaluan disa ditë e unë qëndroja e lidhur dhe pa futur gjë në gojë, madje as ujë. Disa ditë më vonë më hodhën në një bodrum bashkë me gjashtë gra të tjera të moshës sime, kurse vajzat e reja i çnderonin çdo ditë. Veç zoti e di sa kam qarë e bërtitur për atë që shikoja me sy! Detyrohesha ti shikoja përpëlitjet e trupave të njomë, vajet, klithjet dhe britmat e tyre plot dhembje, por nuk mund të bëja gjë! Kush thotë se njeriu çmendet nga tmerri? Kush thotë se njeriu vdes nga dhembja? Tmerr dhe dhimbje më të madhe nuk më kishte shkuar në mëndje se do të provoja ndonjëherë, por ja që mbeta gjallë.

Plaga e Arbetinës dhe së motrës Arbenita nuk kishte arritur ta shihte kurrë më trupin e së motrës, që kur i ndanë serbët nga kolona që ecte e detyruar për në stacionin e trenit. Asaj as që i shkonte në mëndje se motra 16-vjeçare kishte vdekur pas torturave nga kriminelët serbë. Arbenita rrinte e ulur çdo ditë me orë të tëra te dera e shtëpisë dhe priste... Gjatë kishin pritur hetuesit e Tribunalit të Hagës që Arbenita ta fillonte rrëfimin e saj për atë që i kishte ndodhur asaj dhe së motrës më të re. Kur na ndanë policët e ushtarët serbë, me ne, kishte edhe dhjetëra femra të tjera dhe as që më shkoi mendja se ata do të mund të na dhunonin të gjithave. Me vete kisha pak para, me të cilat shpresoja ti shpëtoja vdekjes. Kur na futën në një shtëpi të bukur në lagjen e Arbërisë, mendova se vetëm do na plaçkitnin dhe do na lirojnë. Kur po binte nata, në dhomën ku ishim ne, pesë femra, erdhën papritmas dhjetë policë. Na urdhëruan që të zhvishemi. Motra ime provoi të kërcejë nga dritarja. Por, policët e kapën dhe filluan ta rrahin. I mëshonin aq shumë sa mundnin gjoksit, barkut dhe organeve gjenitale. Kur ajo mbeti e shtrirë në tokë, njëri me thikë ia hoqi të gjitha rrobat. Kur humbi vetëdijen, unë arrita ti iki nga duart policit që më mbante në dhomë bashkë me të tjerat. Ajo nuk jepte shenja jete dhe kur i hodha pak ujë, u përpoq të thoshte diçka. Unë po qaja dhe polici që më mbante mu afrua dhe më detyroi me majë të thikës të shtrihem. Kur e pashë se edhe mua do të më çnderojnë, shpejt e mora një vazo, që ishte pranë meje dhe i rashë në kokë. Ai u ngrit shpejt, më lidhi për tavoline dhe e bëri atë që deshi... Nuk ka gjë më të rëndë që mund të të ndodhë në jetë! Diçka më të turpshme dhe më fatale. Isha dhe mbeta e vdekur, edhe pse vazhdoj të jetoj! Sapo desha të iki, pashë që të njëjtën gjë po ia bënin edhe njërës në dhomë, ata filluan të mi heqin thonjtë me pincën e rrymës. I sheh duart e mia? Ndoshta më beson! Po shpirti im nuk mund të shihet dhe askush në botë kurrë nuk mund të besojë se si ndihet ai O Zot, sa dhembje mbart ky shpirti im i molisur!., përfundoi rrëfimin e saj Arbenita. Nga ajo ditë kurrë më nuk e pashë motrën time. Shumë ditë më mbajtën aty dhe as vetë nuk di të tregoj se sa herë me dhunuan e sa vajza pashë te vdisnin në duart e banditëve, ushtarë e policë. Nuk më kujtohet se kush na nxori nga aty. E di se pas luftës frikohesha të kthehesha në shtëpi. Ende nuk mund të besoj se lufta ka mbaruar...

Tragjedia mbi dëborë

Kishte disa muaj që kishte filluar lufta dhe unë, e vetmja nga familja jonë, kisha mbetur në fshat. Isha e detyruar sepse kishim bagëti, dhe ato, pas burgosjes së vëllezërve, ishin burimi i vetëm i jetesës tonë. Viti 99 më bllokoi dhe nuk kisha gjasa më të dilja nga rrethi i hekurt i ushtrisë, policisë dhe paramilitarëve, që kishin rrethuar Drenicën dhe Dukagjinin. Përveç meje, në fshatin tonë kishin mbetur edhe katër vajzat e xhaxhallarëve. Gatuanim për më shumë se 30 veta. Ishim të gjitha gra. Kur afroheshin milicët, shkonim në malin më të afërt. Pas disa ditësh filluam të sëmuremi nga të ftohtit. Të ftohtit dhe acari jetën në mal e bënin të padurueshme. Në të gjitha lëvizjet ishim në vëzhgimin e forcave serbe, të cilët na hetonin kur ndiznim zjarrin. Një ditë shkurti, kur pesë nga fëmijët më të vegjël na u sëmurën u kthyem në shtëpitë tona. Forcat serbe lëviznin vazhdimisht! Një grua nga rrethi i Klinës mori fëmijët e saj të sëmurë, dy vajzat e rritura dhe gruan tjetër me tre fëmijë dhe iku. Ndodhi një ditë kur papritmas e pa trokitur fare na u thye dera dhe në dhomë na u futën ushtarë e policë serbë. Pa pyetur asgjë dhe pa pritur se cili do jetë reagimi ynë, njëri nga ata filloi tia ledhatonte flokët vajzës së axhës, Nerës, e cila ishte vetëm 14-vjeçare. Ajo ia shtyu dorën, dhe ai u nevrikos nga reagimi i saj. Unë jam zot për shqiptarët, dhe nuk duroj fyerjet, tha ai, dhe i ra me dorë aq sa pati fuqi Nerës së vogël. Ajo vetëm u kërrus, por nuk rënkoi. Ai tentoi ta prekte prapë, por ajo iku jashtë. Ai urdhëroi ta lidhin! Dy nga policët ia lidhën duart. Ai u sul mbi të, dhe ia shqeu rrobat derisa ata të dy po e mbanin. E shtriu në borën e ftohtë, dhe po e çnderonte. Ajo qante dhe thërriste, por ne nuk guxonim ti afroheshim. Vetëm po shikonim të tmerruara. Një automatik që e kishim të fshehur nën mbuloja nuk mund ta nxirrnim sepse ata ishin aty. Kur shumë nga ata kishin drejtuar sytë te ai që po e dhunonte motrën tonë, motra e saj që ishte më e pjekura nga ne e nxori shpejt automatikun dhe shkrepi drejt barbarëve, që ishin në dhomë. Të pestë ranë të vdekur, ndërsa unë u plagosa në këmbë. Ata që ishin jashtë nuk reaguan, sepse menduan se shtinë ata mbi ne, por kur kaluan afro dy minuta, tre nga policët e tjerë hynë në dhomë, duke thënë se edhe ata janë të interesuar për lojë. Kur motra e Nerës që e kishte automatikun në dorë deshi të shkrepë në një polic, nga jashtë njëri nga policët e tjerë e qëlloi dhe ajo ra në tokë e përgjakur. Një nga ata e mori në dorë, dhe pasi na urdhëroi që të dalim jashtë e hodhi trupin e saj në bunarin e axhës. Edhe Neri nuk po lëvizte! Ajo kishte vdekur. Njëri nga katilët po e çnderonte edhe ashtu të vdekur. Kur pa se si ne po e shikonim dhe kur vërejti se si po qeshnin shokët e tij me të ashtu të zhveshur, trupin e saj e hodhi në bunar. Pastaj mua më kapi për dore dhe kur fillova ti rezistoj, me thikë më theri në kraharor dhe gjaku im pikonte në tokë. Unë fillova të klith dhe ashtu si në ëndërr pashë se një nga policët po e dhunonte edhe G-në, e cila ishte vetëm 13 vjeçe. Pas disa minutash që ai po e dhunonte në borën e ftohtë, G., përpiqej të rezistonte por ai me kokë i mëshonte sa mundte. Ajo ishte e përgjakur e tëra dhe nuk mund ti duronte më dhimbjet. Nuk e kisha të qartë a vdiq menjëherë, por derisa unë po qaja me sy të përlotur dhe me dhembje, pashë se si i njëjti serb që po e dhunonte G.,-në, e hodhi atë në bunarin e tmerrit. Pas pak e hodhën edhe Sh.,-në, që unë nuk e kisha vërejtur se e kishin dhunuar apo jo, por e di se në atë bunarë e hodhën të gjallë dhe të zhveshur. Kur polici që po më dhunonte mua u ngrit ngase po dëgjoheshin të shtënat në malin e afërt, ashtu gjysmë e zhveshur u fsheha pas disa luleve të vjeshtës dhe murit të gjallë, shumë shpejt sa asnjëri nuk më vërejti. Dy nga ata shtinë mbi vajzat që kishin mbetur, dhe të gjitha mbetën të vrara, ndërsa dy nga ato ashtu të vrara sërish i hodhën në bunarë. Ata ikën poshtë fshatit, e unë mbeta përgjithmonë e lënduar. Edhe sot, ani pse gjallë sa herë shoh bardhësi para syve më dalin skenat e tmerrshme që ma nxinë jetën përgjithmonë.

Më shpëtoi shiu që binte rrëmbyeshëm

Shtatëmbëdhjetëvjeçarja R.S., nga rrethi i Obiliqit, ndonëse nuk e ngrinte kokën, plagët që i kishin mbetur në fytyrë nga të prerat e thikave nuk mund ti fshehte dot. Ato prerje në fytyrë, jo vetëm atë, por çdo gjë rreth saj, sikur e bënin më të mjerë e të mërzitshme. Gjithsesi ajo gjeti forca për ta treguar feririn që kishte përjetuar: Rrethina e Obiliqit e ndjeu luftën menjëherë pas masakrës së Prekazit. Meqë nuk kishim mundësi të shkonim në ndonjë vend më të sigurt qëndruam në shtëpi. Kishte ditë që vetëm prisnim radhën, kur do të na futej policia në shtëpi. Çdo ditë kalonin tanke dhe mjete të tjera luftarake. Ata, kur pësonin humbje rrugës bënin gjithçka; vrisnin, keqtrajtonin, dhunonin dhe krejt çka u tekej. Të gjithë banorët e viseve buzë magjistrales Prishtinë-Mitrovicë ishin shumë të frikësuar, sikundër edhe ne. Nga granatimet që bëheshin përreth, shpesh nuk mund ta bënim asnjë sy gjumë, e as të fusnim bukë në gojë. Disa ditë para se të fillonin bombardimet shkuam në një fshat më tej, andej kah zona e Llapit. Atje kishte pasur më tepër se dhjetë mijë banorë. Edhe aty nuk dihej çfarë po ndodhte. Nga të gjitha anët ishim të rrethuar. Shtëpitë e fshatit Barilevë ishin shumë të vogla për ti pranuar të gjithë ata njerëz, ndaj ditë e natë qëndronim vetëm ulur, nuk kemi pasur mundësi që asnjë natë të shtrihemi dhe të flinim. Të gjithë prisnim të pashpresë, të gjithë shikonim kah fëmijët dhe ndonëse askush nuk thoshte asgjë me gojë, të gjithë e shqiptonin vetëm një fjalë me vete: Sikur të na shpëtonin fëmijët. Dhe erdhi dita të cilës iu druanim aq shumë. Bishat serbe arritën në fshat. Së pari na i morën të gjithëve stolitë e arit dhe paratë e pastaj filluan ti ndajnë burrat nga gratë. Para syve ma vranë vëllanë, sepse nuk kishte asgjë të vlefshme tju jepte policëve të tërbuar. Unë vrapova drejt vëllait, i cili më shikoi sikur deshi të më thoshte diçka, dhe ai, i mbylli sytë përgjithmonë. Kraharorin ia kishin marrë disa plumba, këmisha iu skuq shpejt nga gjaku, kurse unë shtrëngoja grushtet dhe mallkoja nëpër dhëmbë e pafuqishme. Nuk di si nuk më pëlciti zemra në ato momente. Një nga policët më tërhoqi për flokëve dhe më largoi nga kraharori i vëllait. Nga aty na drejtuan për në Prishtinë dhe sikur u këndella pak, por ajo këndellje më ndihmoi shumë pak. Në hyrje të Prishtinës kishte dalë grupi tjetër i policëve. Ata, këtë herë, nga kolona ndanin vetëm femrat. Aty më ndanë edhe mua. Gruaja që më mbante për krahu kur po më ndanin më këshilloi: Bëhu gjakftohtë, mos iu trego se ta vranë vëllanë. Dhe kur kolona po ikte një nga policët më lidhi dhe më dërgoi në një nga shtëpitë e afërta buzë rrugës. Kur më solli aty, e luta të mi zgjidhte duart, por ai vetëm më shikoi dhe më përplasi për tokë. Në mbrëmje një tjetër më mori me veturë dhe më dërgoi në pjesën tjetër të Prishtinës. Aty kishin qenë edhe tre policë të tjerë. Njëri nga ata, sa arritëm aty filloi të më zhvishte. I kisha duart e lidhura. Vaji dhe lutja ime nuk iu bënte as përshtypje. Më çnderuan dy dhe i treti u afrua dhe filloi të ma presë fytyrën, si të isha djathë e jo njeri. Gjaku i nxehtë rridhte vrullshëm në flokët e mi, dhe unë i lutesha zotit që ai mos të ndalej por të rridhte sa më shumë, që të vdisja sa më parë. Por, atëherë kur unë mendova se atyre nuk iu duhesha më, njëri nga ata u sul mbi mua dhe përveç se më çnderonte, lëpinte gjakun tim, dhe u thoshte shokëve:
Ja unë po pi gjak shqiptari. Vetëm Zoti mund të dinte sa kohë ata do të loznin ashtu me mua, sikur mos të fillonte një shi i rrëmbyeshëm. Ikën ata dhe unë mbeta gjallë. Sot, edhe po të përpiqem ti kthehem jetës, e di që çdonjëri që më njeh e di të vërtetën. E unë sa herë e prek fytyrën time, kujtimet e hidhura më rishfaqen dhe jeta ime bëhet e pavlerë.

Rrëfimi i vogëlushes nga Dukagjini: Pesë ditë e dhunuar nga ushtarët
I pari më dhunoi gjeneral Vujiçi, pastaj thirri ushtarët që mu sulën me tërbim

I pari më dhunoi gjenerali Vujiç në sy të milicëve. Vajzat e tjera i dhunuan oficerët e tjerë, të cilët pasi mbaronin punë me to, ua jepnin ushtarëve. Kështu e nisi rrëfimin e saj për mjeken në Tiranë vajza nga Dukagjini, e cila ishte dhunuar dhjetë ditë me radhë nga ushtarët në një kazermë ushtarake. Më në fund arriti të bindej dhe filloi të rrëfejë me lot në sy tërë atë skenë makabre.
E çfarë duhet tu tregoj? Çka do të mund të rregulloni në plagën e madhe që shkaktuan serbët? Pse po më mundoni? A nuk ju mjafton ajo që në të njëjtën tavolinë ku u dhunova unë, vdiqën edhe tri vajza të tjera që u dhunuan si unë? Unë e kam humbur shpresën se ndoshta ka diku shkëndija jete për mua! E vetmja shkëndi është të bëj diçka për ato që vdiqën nga dora e fëlliqur e shkaut. Kur e tha fjalën shka, ajo u tjetërsua në pamje dhe nofullat iu shtangën, shtrëngoi grushtet e vegjël e të dobët Lotët që i rridhnin si shi, sikur e bënin edhe më të mjerë vogëlushen nga Dukagjini, siç e quanin të gjithë vajzën e bukur dukagjinase. Dua të më thuash, se si ndodhi që ratë në duart e kriminelëve, kur ndodhi saktësisht dhe sa veta ishin me ty atje, e ngacmonte mjekja, e cila më parë kishte aktivizuar aparatin për incizim.

Vogëlushja prapë hodhi vështrimin mbi horizont, sikur atje të shihte atë që ndodhi, dhe shtoi ngashëryeshëm: Shikoni, po flas, por më premtoni se do të më ktheni shpejt atje, dhe vazhdoi. Kur na e dogjën fshatin, ato ditë të ftohta janari e tërë popullata filloi të ikte. Ne femrat vendosëm të niseshim për në Shqipëri. Në afërsi të Smolicës na ndalën ushtarë e paramilitarë serbë dhe pasi na plaçkitën, ne nëntë femrave, na ndanë nga kolona. Tri ishin më të reja se unë, kurse tri ishin më të vjetra, në mesin e atyre edhe një nuse shtatzënë. Kur na morën me vete, na thanë se do të na pyesin për UÇK-në. Disa minuta më vonë, pasi na futën në bodrumin e errët, morën njërën prej nuseve dhe pas disa çasteve nga dhoma ku e futën filluan të dëgjohen klithjet e saj. Pas disa çasteve, kur reshtën klithmat u dëgjua një breshëri automatiku. Aty kishte përfunduar jeta e saj. Këtë do ta kuptoja vetëm pas tri ditësh, kur do të më vinte radha edhe mua për të hyrë në bodrumin ku ishin dhunuar shoqet e mija. Pasi më futën aty, mi shqyen rrobat, më shtrinë dhe më lidhën në atë tavolinë të mallkuar dhe ashtu, me duar e këmbë të lidhura, më çnderoi njëfarë gjeneral Vujiç, sa munda të lexoj në uniformën e tij. Ditën e pestë arrita ti zgjidh duart dhe u përpoqa të hakmerresha, duke e goditur me çfarë mu gjend atë farë gjenerali të fëlliqur, që luftonte me gra. Si dënim, më dërguan të lidhur jashtë dhe më lanë në shi, derisa erdhën një dyzinë ushtarësh, të cilët më dhunuan barbarisht dhe pa mëshirë. Ditën e parë më dhunuan mbi tavolinën e bukës, ndërkohë që përballë meje çnderonin edhe tri vajza të tjera. Madje, atyre ua prenë edhe organet gjenitale, duke i lënë të vdekura në vend. Assesi nuk më kujtohet kur më lanë, por e di se e kam shumë të vështirë të jetoj. Ndoshta, më lehtë e kam të vdes dhe të zhdukem nga faqja e dheut. Më thuaj, si ta ngushëlloj veten, si ti dal përpara familjes, miqve. Ata e dinë çka ka ndodhur me mua. Unë e di se do ta kem përkrahjen e tyre, por tani trupi im është i ndotur, i fëlliqur. Dhe, jeta ime në këtë mënyrë më duket më e vështirë se çdo vdekje, përmbylli vajza nga Dukagjinit me lot në sy.

----------


## biligoa

*SI NDODHI MASAKRA NË LAGJEN TUSUS TË PRIZRENIT?!*
 Me rastin e tetë vjetorit të masakrës së Tususit(26 Maj 1999)

* Shumë dëshmitarë që mbijetuan këtë masakër, thonë se, në këtë operacion të përgjakshëm, janë përfshirë forcat speciale të policisë, në koordinim me formacione të përziera militare e paramilitare serbe, të cilat kishin të veshur uniforma kamuflazhi (të gjelbra), një pjesë e tyre mbanin maska në fytyr, ndërsa të tjerët kishin të lidhur shamia përreth kokës.
Amaneti ynë:
Punoni, duani dhe ndihmoni njëri tjetrin,
çmojeni këtë liri që ua solli gjaku ynë dhe

i mijëra të tjerëve, nëse nuk doni që t´u
përsëritet historia

Kosovë e larë me gjak ndër shekuj e mote,
gjaku ynë hallall të qoftë,
lamtumirë Prizren historik,
gjaku ynë t´u bëftë dritë,


-kështu thuhet në mbishkrimin e përmendores së ngritur në lagjen Tusus (tani lagjja e trimave) në Prizren, ku janë të skalitur emrat e 27 shqiptarëve të vrarë e të masakruar mizorisht, më 26 maj 1999, nga forcat kriminale serbe.

Tususi bazë e fuqishme e UÇK-së

Lagjja e trimave (ish-Tusus) graviton në pjesën jugore të Prizrenit dhe gjeografikisht shtrihet rrëzë maleve të Cvilenit. Gjatë luftës, kjo lagje luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në masovizimin e radhëve të UÇK-së për zonën e Vërrinit dhe si e tillë ishte bërë halë në sy për regjimin pushtues serb. Në muajt mars - maj 1999, në kohën kur regjimi serb me dhunë e shpërngulte popullatën shqiptare për në Shqipëri, Tususi ishte shndërruar në një çerdhe të fuqishme për UÇK-në, dhe prandaj shumica e banorëve të saj nuk i lëshuan shtëpitë e tyre, madje një kohë aty gjetën strehim edhe dhjetra familje të Vërrinit dhe të Opojës.

Forcat ushtarake serbe,gjatë kësaj periudhe disa herë kanë tentuar të përqëndrohen në Tusus, mirëpo gjithnjë kanë hasur në rezistnecë të fuqishme nga njësitet e UCK-së. Për të sfiduar këtë qëndresë, komanda ushtarake serbe në Prizren, më 24 prill 1999 mobilizon forca të mëdha ushtarake e policore dhe rrethon lagjen Tusus. Me këtë rast arrestohen 50 mashkuj dhe dërgohen në qendrën sportiveSezair Surroi, e cila ishte shndërruar në një llogor të madh përqëndrimi për qindra shqiptarë të zënë robë, nga anë të ndryshme të Kosovës. Mësohet se gjatë muajit prill-maj, ushtria serbe këta robër i ka detyruar të hapin istikame në disa zona ushtarake, për t´u mbrojtur nga bombardimet e NATO-s. Gjatë muajit maj 1999, njësitet e UÇK-së meqë ishin vënë në mbrojtje të popullatës shqiptare, disa herë janë përballur me forcat pushtuese serbe në lagjen Tusus dhe në pjesët tjera - përgjatë maleve të Cvilenit dhe të Vërrinit. Kësaj here forcat serbe, në pamundësi të shkatrrimit të njësiteve guerile të UÇK-së, ndërmorrën një ofensivë me karakter hakmarrës mbi popullatën e pafajshme civile.

Si ndodhi Masakra e Tususit dhe cilat forca serbe morën pjesë në këtë masakër?!

Më 26 maj, ishte ditë e mërkurë, kur rreth orës 7.30 të mëngjesit, forcat serbe kishin vu në rrethim të hekurt Tususin. Njësitë militare e paramilitare serbe me brutalitet u futën shtëpi më shtëpi, dhe me këtë rast plaçkitën,dogjën e shkrumuan 245 shtëpi të kësaj lagje.Në këtë situatë ata, i ndanin burrat nga gratëdhe i ekzekuton pamëshirshëm, dhe ky operacion shfarosës ka vazhduar deri në mbrëmje të asaj dite të kobshme. Shumë dëshmitarë që mbijetuan këtë masakër, thonë se, në këtë operacion të përgjakshëm, janë përfshirë forcat speciale të policisë, në koordinim me formacione të përziera militare e paramilitare serbe, të cilat kishin të veshur uniforma kamuflazhi (të gjelbra), një pjesë e tyre mbanin maska në fytyr, ndërsa të tjerët kishin të lidhur shamia përreth kokës. Në një raport të organizatës Human Rights Watch, thuhet se: Gjatë kohës së luftës, në regjionin e Prizrenit,(ku përfshihen Prizreni, Theranda (ish-Suhareka), Rahoveci dhe Sharri (ish-Dragashi), këto formacione policore-ushtarake, i kanë udhëhequr: kolonel Gradimir Zekavica, nënkolonel Millan Gjuriçiç, kolonel Millosh Voinoviç, kolonel Bozhidar Deliç, etj.

Në përfundim të rrugës kryesore të Tususit, ndodhej shtëpia e Rafet Abdylmexhitit, ku më 26 maj forcat serbe vranë e masakruan gjashtë mashkuj të kësaj familjeje. Gruaja e Rafetit F. Abdylmexhiti dhe vajza e saj J.Abdylmexhiti, atë ditë të tmerrshme e përshkruajnë si më poshtë: Aty nga mesdita, në shtëpinë tonë erdhën gjashtë serbë të veshur me uniforma kamuflazhi dhe na urdhëruan që të gjithë të dilnim nga shtëpia. Në këtë moment ata na kërkuan t´i jepnim paratë dhe burrit tim Rafetit ia vunë grykën e pushkës në kokë dhe e kërcnonin me vrasje. Unë u dhash 2 000 Dm, ndërsa burrat u dhanë 1.500 Dm. Ata, na urdhëruan të largohemi nga shtëpia, ndërsa burrat i ndaluan. Tek po largoheshim, pamë se si zunë ti rrihnin burrat. I shkelmonin në stomak e në shpinë dhe i godisnin me kondakët e pushkëve. Ndërkaq vajza, J.Abdylmexhiti në vijim shpjegon: Burrat pasi i rrahën e përgjakën, i rreshtuan pas murit me duart lart. Dhe kur dolëm në rrugë, dëgjuam breshëritë e automatikëve.

F.Abdylmexhiti kur është kthyer një ditë pas kësaj ngjarjeje, shtëpinë e ka gjetur të djegur e të shkrumbosur dhe ka parë pllanga gjaku përreth rrënojave të shtëpisë, por nuk i ka gjetur trupat e të vrarëve. Pas dy ditësh ajo burrin e vetë Rafetin me të vëllaun Samiun, djemtë e Samiut: Shefikin dhe Beharin, kushëriun Hyrmetin dhe djalin e dajës Mirsat Osmanin, i gjen të masakruar në morgun e spitalit të Prizrenit.

Nga dëshmitë e mbledhura në këtë lagje, mësohet se më 26 maj, nëpër shtëpi dhe në rrugët e Tususit janë vrarë e masakruar 25 veta, këta janë: Rafet Abdylmexhiti 1947, Sami Abdylmexhiti 1951, Shefik Abdylmexhiti 1978, Behar Abdylmexhiti 1982, Mirsat Osmani 1975, Hyrmet Sylejmani 1964, Hesat Xhemshiti 1937, Bejan Xhemshiti 1975, Bislim Qengaj 1921, Selvinaze Qengaj 1923, Salih Elshani 1936, Ymer Thaqi 1945, Avdi Berisha 1921, Refki Berisha 1961, Hajrim Arifi 1977, Sani Bajrami 1968, Neki Gashi 1935, Selim Berisha 1932, Feim Berisha 1927, Xhemajli Poniku 1933, Halil Poniku 1937, Fazile Maqkaj 1968, Rexhep Maqkaj 1923, Nijazi Muja 1959, Fadil Ramadani.

Banorët e lagjes që kishin përjetuar këtë sulm të tmershëm, thonë së forcat serbe nga Tususi janë larguar në orët e pasdites, akoma pa rënë muzgu. Dhe, derisa po largoheshin trupat serbe, në Tusus ka arritur një kamion për të mbledhur kufomat e mashkujve të ekzekutuar. Dësmitarët thonë, se: grupi i njerëzve të kamionit, përbëhej nga shoferi, dhe tetë punonjës civilë, në mesin e të cilëve ishin katër romë dhe ata shkonin shtëpi më shtëpi i merrnin kufomat dhe i hidhnin në kamion sikur të ishin thasë Një grua lidhur me këtë ngjarje, i kujtohet se ka parë një numër të madh kufomash, në pjesën e mbrapme të kamionit, dhe njëri nga punonjësit civilë mbante në dorë një kamer dhe me të xhironte të vrarët.

Në një lagje tjetër të Prizrenit, në lagjen Bilbidere, disa ditë më parë (më 16 maj) nga forcat paramilitare serbe ishin vrarë në banjo të shtëpisë : Enes dhe Fatmir Muharremi.

Pas luftës Enesi dhe Fatmiri së bashku me 25 martirët tjerë, prehen të qetë në varrezat e përbashkëta, në fund të lagjes së trimave (ish-Tusus)

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi për ta.

----------


## biligoa

*Më 5 qershor pritet të hetohet varreza masive në Rashkë*
Sipas një raporti të Reutersit, më 5 qershor pritet të fillojnë hetimet për varrezën masive në Rashkë të Serbisë, ku konsiderohet se janë varrosur shqiptarët, të vrarë në kohën e luftës, 1998-1999. Sipas raportit, zyra e prokurorisë për krime luftë në Serbi tashmë ka konfirmuar vendimin për ndërmarrjen e hetimeve në terren.

Varreza gjendet në fshatin Rudnicë, në kufi midis Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Zyrtari serb Bruno Vekariq ka konfirmuar indikacionet për varrezën masive dhe mëdyshjet se bëhet fjalë për viktima shqiptare.
Qeveria e Kosovës konfirmoi se ka filluar të bëjë përgatitjet për të nisur në qershor hulumtimet në fshatin Rudnicë, kufiri verior mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë, ku dyshohet se ekziston një varrezë masive. Arif Muqolli kryetar i Komisionit qeveritar për të pagjeturit tha se deri më tani nuk ka informacione konkrete, por vetëm dyshime se mund të ketë diçka të tillë. "Institucionet janë të obliguara të bëjnë një hulumtim për hir të familjeve të personave të pagjetur", tha ai.

----------


## biligoa

*Afër kufirit me Kosovën është zbuluar një varrezë masive me trupat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës*
Sipas njohurive të Radios Evropa e Lirë afër kufirit me Kosovën në vendin e quajtur Majdan, është zbuluar një varrezë masive me trupat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës, ndonëse ende nuk ka konfirmime zyrtare. Por ekziston një dëshmitari i cili pohon se një kamion gjatë luftës në Kosovë në atë vend ka shkarkuar mbetjet e trupave të personave të vrarë në Kosovë dhe se më vonë vendi është mbuluar me dhe.

Në bazë të këtyre pohimeve dhe dëshmive të tjera, Prokuroria për Krime të Luftës në Beograd më 5 qershor duhet të fillojë gërmimet preliminare në hapësirën e Majdanit, për të verifkuar nëse në atë vend ndodhet ndonjë varrezë. Po sipas kësaj radioje, në tetorin e vitit të kaluar në atë lokacion kanë qëndruar organet e hetuessisë sëë Gjykatës së Qarkut në Beograd, përfaqësuesit e Komisionit për personat e zhdukur të qeverisë së Serbisë dhe zyrtarët e Zyrës për personat e zhdukur dhe mjekësisë ligjore. Por me atë rast nuk janë zhvilluar hetime, meqenëse Zyra e UNMIK-ut nuk i kishte mundësuar një nga dëshimitarëve ardhjen për të treguar vendin në të cilin është ndaluar kamioni. Edhe shefi i Komitetit të Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar në Kosovë Herardo Patrandolfi ka deklaruar para disa ditësh se në Serbi është gjetur një varrezë masive, në të cilën ndodhen mbetjet mortore të viktimave të luftës në Kosovë, por ia ka refuzuar të zbulojë më shumë detaje se ku ndodhet varreza masive.

----------


## biligoa

*Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime dhe spastrim etnik në Fushë-Kosovë*
 Sllavisha Andrijeviq- (njëri ndër organizatorët kryesorë për dëbimin me dhunë të shqiptarëve nga Fushë-Kosova)
Dragomir Popoviq
Boban Mitroviq
Dragan Dabizhleviq
Lazar Deniq

Radomir Dishiq
Radovan Petroviq
Dragan Mitroviq
Radojica Mitiq
Dragan Iliq
Aca Stankoviq
Zhika Begnellaviq
Mlladen Laziq
Sllavisha Grujiq
Sasha Mihajlloviq
Sava Drashkoviq
Miodrag Bangjur
Millan Milkoviq
Boban Grujiq
Sasha Maksimoviq
Nebojsha Stefanoviq
Vllastimir Jovanoviq
Dushan Zharkoviq
Dragan Zhekiq
Dobri Artinoviq
Stanko Milankoviq
Sllobodan Mitroviq
Dobrivoje Gjorgjeviq
Darko Milosheviq
Dragolub Lakaqeviq
Lubisha Veliqkoviq
Zharko Vasiq

----------


## biligoa

*Kush janë barbarët serbë që me emrinToga e tmerrit vranë e masakruan civilë shqiptarë n*
 Më 2 dhjetor 1999, janë gjetur disa dokumente në Samakovë, Viti, Goshicë, Kabash, Binçë, Kllokot, Zhiti etj., në të cilat dëshmohet se paramilitarët serbë, në këtë rajon kanë vepruar me emrinTOGA E TMERRIT. Kjo togë është formuar më 19 maj 1999 dhe për një kohë të shkurtër ka vrarë e masakruar 22 civilë pleq, plaka, fëmijë, gra dhe burra që i zunë nëpër shtëpitë e tyre.

Emrat e kriminelëve janë:

Miodrag Stanishiq
Sasha Jeriniq
Stanisllav Vukiq
Sasha Vujiq
Mirosllav Mihajlloviq  Mikica
Millovan Ivkoviq
Vidosllav Kojiq
Moma Vasoviq
Nenad Perzhiq
Branko Arizonoviq
Nebojsha Stanojoviq
Zoran Cvetkoviq
Sllavisha Maksimoviq
Dragisha Dinqiq
Novica Jakovleviq
Lubisha Arsiq
Sinisha Jovanoviq
Aleksander Jovanoviq
Srgjan Ristiq
Goran Arsiq
Nebojsha Stanishiq
Dragan Nojkiq
Canko Spasiq
Bogoso Krqmareviq
Millosh Mitroviq (komandant i togës)

----------


## biligoa

*Kush janë 22 barbarët që janë përfshirë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Klinë*
 Më 12 Nëntor 1999, është gjetur edhe një listë me emra të kriminelëve serbë, që kanë vrarë, ekzekutuar e masakruar mizorisht qindra civilë Shqiptarë në komunë të Klinës. Në mesin e barbarëve figuron edhe një barbar shqipfolës. Dihet mirëfilli se në komunën e Klinës janë përfshirë më së shumti serbë lokalë në vrasjen e Shqiptarëve.

Lista përmban këta emra:

Danë Balaj
Zoran Dobriq
Zharko Stepiq Vitomir Saviq
Millorad Stepiq
Gollub Stashiq
Dragomir Stashiq
Bado Bogiqeviq
Zaiq Vojo
Dobishleviq Sreta
Dançiq Vojo
Popi Zoran
Pavlloviq Dragan
Zhivkoviq Radosllav
Zhivkoviq Llazar
Vushtiq Radoje
Zariq Sreqko
Kiziq Gollub
Kiziq Gjoko
Dashiq Nevica
Krstiq Millan
Dobriq Dushan

----------


## biligoa

*Kush janë barbarët serbë që kryen krime në fshtatin Kishnicë dhe në disa vende tjera*
 Në nëntor 1999, në fshatin Kishnicë (afër Prishtinës), në shtëpinë e Sabit Krasniqit, u gjet një listë me 20 emra barbarësh serbë. Ata kishin vendosur shtabin operativ paramilitarë dhe nga shumë burime dëshmohet se nga kjo bazë shkonin e bënin krime ndaj popullatës civile shqiptare nëpër shumë pjesë të Kosovës. Bazuar në listën me emra e mbiemra dhe në adresat e tyre, rezultonë se këta barbarë janë nga Kosova me përjashtim të njërit që ishte nga Kurshumlija. Një pjesë prej tyre, krime kanë kryer edhe në fshatin Kishnicë. Për këto krime kanë dëshmuar Musa Gashi dhe Bajram Gashi, që kanë shpëtuar nga thikat e këtyre kriminelëve.(Ekskluzive nr.1 janar 2000, fq.101)

Në listën e gjetur janë skalitur këta emra:

Berisha Ruzhdi  Bekim, rom
Iliq Stalin  Velko
Paniq Pavli  Sinisha, Prelloc i Prishtinës
Cvejiq Lubisha  Lan, Hallaq i Madh  Lipjan
Vukadinoviq Jovan  Njegosh, Kurshumli
Andriq Mirko  Drashko, Prishtinë
Dikiq Branko  Nebojsha, Prilluzhë
Krastiq Rade  Svetisllav, Skullan i Lipjanit
Selishnik Jelica  Tomisllav, Kishnicë
Sinisha Jovanoviq, Kishnicë
Jovan Karaxhiq, Kishnicë
Goran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
Boban Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
Dejan Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
Predrag Gjorgjeviq, Kishnicë
Petar Saveliq, Kishnicë
Mile Bulajiq, KIshnicë
Gjorgje Bulajiq, KIshnicë
Zhivorad Mitiq  Zhiko, Kishnicë
Dragan Mitiq  Burdo, KIshnicë
Dragan Miliq, Kishnicë
Zoran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
Mike Iliq, Graçanicë
Dushan Iliq, Graçanicë

----------


## biligoa

*Cilat njësi barbare serbe vranë e masakruan 42 shqiptarë në fshatin Qyshk*

*Dhe 35 të tjerë në fshatrat fqinje Pavlan dhe Zahaq të Pejës*
Më 14 maj 1999 në fshatin Qyshk (2-3 km afër Pejës) u vranë e u masakruan barbarisht 42 meshkuj, gjatë një sulmi të furishëm nga forcat e kombinuara elite militare e paramilitare serbe.

Në këtë ditë të kobshme për Qyshkun , u vranë e një pjesë e tyre edhe u dogjën: Ramë Dervish Gashi (65), Xhafer Ramë Gashi (40), Rrahim Dervish Gashi (55), Rasim Hysen Ramaj (45), Metë Shala (55), Selim Maxhun Gashi (50), Haki N. Gashi (45), Jashar Azem Gashi (58), Muharrem Azem Gashi (50), Avni Drevish Gashi (50), Skënder Dervish Gashi (35), Musë Shaban Gashi(63), Ibish Kadri Gashi (55), Rrahim Shaban Gashi (55), Ahmet Rrustem Gashi (35), Emin Bekë Gashi (60), Emrush Krasniqi, mysafir nga Vranoci, Ismet Bajraktari, mysafir nga Raushiçi, Hasan Metë Hatamaj - mysafir nga Batusha, Gani Avdyl Hasanaj, mysafir nga Batusha, Hasan Ahmet Çeku (70), Bedri Ahmet Çeku (65), Isuf Shala, mysafir nga Grabofci, Çaush Rrustem Lushi, Ardian Çaushi (30), Ardian Çaush Lushi (20), Osman Haxhi Lushi (48), Sefedin Haxhi Lushi (44), Avdullah Lush Lushi (45), Ukë Lush Lushi (43), Ramiz Lush Lushi (40), Xhafer Lush Lushi (35), Skënder Lush Lushi (30), Nifa Din Kelmendi (55), Skënder Din Kelmendi (50), Besim Din Kelmendi (38), Ardian Skënder Dina (20), Rrahim Sylë Kelmendi (40), Xhemë Isuf Kelmendi (40), Mentor Shaban Kelmendi (22), Avdi Shaban Berisha (58) dhe Zeçir Aliaj - mysafir nga Zllopeku.

Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht edhe 35 shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

-Në fshatin Pavlan u ekzekutuan:
1. Zymer Sadik Gashi (70), 2. Agush Selman Gashi, 3. Liman Hajzer Gashi, 4. Haxhi Rexhë Dreshaj (41), 5. Shaban Tahir Kelmendi(52), 6. Zenun Shala, mysafir nga Fusha e Pejës, 7. Musë Isuf Lulaj (75), 8. Rrahim Salih Nikçi (55), 9. Xheirane Brahim Nikçi(25), 10. Hatixhe Kamer Nikçi (50), 11.Ajshe Avdyli dhe 12. Gashi-Kelmendi (40).

-Ndërsa në Zahaç janë ekzekutuar këta persona:
1. Zenel Bekë Berisha, 2. Shaban Kasem Neziraj, 3. Sadri Ymer Ramaj, 4. Faton Sadri Ramaj, 5. Valdet Nezir Ramaj, 6. Shpend Rexhë Hyseni, 7. Naim Hajrullah Hyseni, 8. Ismet Hajrullah Hyseni, 9. Haki Hajrullah Hyseni, 10. Sabit Hajrullah Hyseni, 11. Bajrush Avdyl Hyseni, 12. Fehmi Rashit Gjokaj, 13. Hysen Rashit Gjokaj, 14. Ruzhdi Halil Dobraj, 15. Muhamet Halil Dobraj, 16. Halil Halil Dobraj, 17. Bekim Ahmet Delijaj- rom, 18. Shaban Sokol Ramaj, 19. Zymer Osmanaj, 20. Shaban Osmanaj, 21. Fakë Rexhep Murati - mysafir, 22. Demë Ahmet Hatashi, nga Leshani.

Në masakrimin ecivilëve shqiptarë kanë marrë pjesë:

-Formacioni Frenki, një njësit komando i emëruar sipas udhëheqësit të tij Franko Simatoviq - Frenki, e cila ka qenë pjesë e forcave speciale të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë, të njohur edhe si Crvene beretke (Beretat e kuqe).

-Operativna Grupa ose OPG (grupi operativ), një njësit elitë i policisë serbe, pjesëtarët e të cilit me krenari kanë quajtur veten Magla (mjegulla), sepse pas aksioneve të ndërmarra ata nuk kanë lënë ndonjë gjurmë. OPG-ja mësohet të ketë marrë urdhrat nga gjeneralë të lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë. Bazuar në dëshmitë e disa burimeve serbe, pjesëtarët e OPG-s kanë marrë pjesë edhe në disa masakra tjera famëkeqe në Kosovë, në Abri të Ulët, në Reçak, në Pavlan, në Zahaç etj.

-Njësiti snajperist i Armatës së Tretë Jugosllave, grup që theksohet të ketë qenë nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të kryegjeneralit të Armatës së Tretë serbe. Pastaj, grupet paramilitare të ashtuquajtur Munja (vetëtima). Munja, në një raport të organizatës Human Rights Watch-it (HRW), përshkruhen se ka qenë një mishërim i çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve patriotë, (plotësisht nën kontrollin e armatës dhe policisë), të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë, për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi civilët shqiptarë.

----------

